# Your Parents and Cubing



## HASH-CUBE (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all 

I thought t discuss this, What would ur parent (or family) think of u beeing a speedcuber, i mean do they encorage u on it, or not

what are there thoughts about rubik's cube anyway?

for me, non of my family encorages me on speedcubing... even they wouldn't let me go to competitions (if there is) because they think it's a waist of time

my dad encorages me ya, but the rest are not

waiting for ur posts ...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 15, 2009)

my sister doesn't encourage me, my mother does, my father does if it's possible to get rich or famous with it


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 15, 2009)

my mom doesn't really care at all about cubing, but she doesn't have anything against it  to her its just another weird thing I'm into

my dad however wanted to learn to solve the cube after he realized how fun it can be (he enjoys watching the cubers at the competition I go to). He carries a mini key-chain cube around, and he's learning the last layer


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I'm 27, so it's really up to me now, but my parents encourage it. 

Back in the early 80's my Dad was a speedcuber, he ordered a magic cube in 1979 from Hungary and he managed to do 2 layers. A year or so later he caved in and ordered a solution from a magazine advert. When the cube was available in the UK my Dad could already solve it and he even earnt money from pub bets as people could not believe it could be done. He got down to sub 30 and then the craze faded away. He told me he also did a bet where he solved it behind his back but was allowed to look at the cube 4 times during the solve. 

My dad's well pleased I've got into cubing and is thinking of trying it again himself.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2009)

My parents and some of my non-cubing friends have a VERY strict no-cubes-allowed-policy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm 46, and my parents tolerate it. Probably mainly because they're proud of their grandchildren being able to cube so well.  Also because being able to attend cubing competitions (Virginia Opens) has encouraged us to come visit them a couple of times.

As for my kids - we actively encourage our kids to cube. (But we don't push it on them - my kids have barely touched a cube since the Indiana Open.) I think my kids sometimes think I cube too much.


----------



## coolmission (Jan 15, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> My parents and some of my non-cubing friends have a VERY strict no-cubes-allowed-policy



Yeah I get that a lot as well. My parents don't really mind but my non-cubing friends always react the same: "Put that thing away!!!"


----------



## (X) (Jan 15, 2009)

My familly encourage me, my Mom have paid for the trip to my first comp (norwegian open 09, 14.feb.)


But they hate the clicking sound, so I am only allowed to cube in my room, and they don't understand what I need "all" my cubes for (5)


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 15, 2009)

My parents don't even know I can solve a cube in less than 30 seconds... They want me to stop cubing as they think that it distracts me too much from my studies... They also want me to stop as they think that I may get arthritis(spell check) from cubing too much!! LOL!!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jan 15, 2009)

my friend always the same type "Put that thing away" :d

Mr. Mike Hughey , it is an honor to see u replay here  i saw u solving the 7x7x7 BLD and was amazed!

i hope i can be like u one day


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 15, 2009)

My dad gets sick of seeing me spend money on cubes, but neither of my parents are really against it or for it, I mean, they let me go to competitions and stuff. My friends can get irritated at times though, I usually just don't bring cubes with me when I go to see non-cubing friends.


----------



## (X) (Jan 15, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> My dad gets sick of seeing me spend money on cubes, but neither of my parents are really against it or for it, I mean, they let me go to competitions and stuff. My friends can get irritated at times though, I usually just don't bring cubes with me when I go to see non-cubing friends.


Noncubing friends......:confused:


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 15, 2009)

(X) said:


> Noncubing friends......:confused:



I don't have any cubing friends, I'm the only person I know that likes Rubik's cubes. And yeah the cube is quite annoying for my friends, they are always like, "put it down"


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm 46, and my parents tolerate it. Probably mainly because they're proud of their grandchildren being able to cube so well.  Also because being able to attend cubing competitions (Virginia Opens) has encouraged us to come visit them a couple of times.
> 
> As for my kids - we actively encourage our kids to cube. (But we don't push it on them - my kids have barely touched a cube since the Indiana Open.) I think my kids sometimes think I cube too much.



You are probably one of very few people that doesn't tell his children to do other things than cube, but gets told by his children that he should do other things than cube 

If you read this, Marie or Rebecca, stop your father from cubing


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 15, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > Noncubing friends......:confused:
> ...



This.  Well, I have 2 friends that can solve it, but neither of them cube actively or anything.


----------



## Laetitia (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know what my parents think exactly about cubing.

On one hand, they sometimes say things like "you should do more maths and less cubing", on the other hand, they know better than me my results in competition and show to all my family videos of me solving megaminx^^

Ah, and they don't really like when I do competitions because a week-end where there is a competition is a week-end where they don't see me (and I study in another city, so I go back to my parent's about once a month).


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 15, 2009)

My friends like cubing or are neutral. Teachers hate it. Parents want me to go to near by competitions (<3hours), but that does not stop them from robbing me of my cubes and smashing them when they get angry. They promised to get me a V-cube set and send me to any competition in the summer once I get a good score on the SAT and AP exams, we'll see later...


----------



## Kieran (Jan 15, 2009)

My whole family doesn't particularly care..


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 15, 2009)

(X) said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > My dad gets sick of seeing me spend money on cubes, but neither of my parents are really against it or for it, I mean, they let me go to competitions and stuff. My friends can get irritated at times though, I usually just don't bring cubes with me when I go to see non-cubing friends.
> ...



...Which is almost all of my friends that live around here except for one. >.<


----------



## Henrik (Jan 15, 2009)

My family became a cibing family after I brought home the cube from the states in '04. 
My dad still cant solve it but my mom and sister can. They helped me at both the Danish competitions and they came to my first competition in Germany in '06.
And they kinda say wow to my new PB's after I tell them how fast that is compare to my old record.
I also got my GF a cube, she can solve it but I do think she wants me to spend more time with her than my cubes. So the cube is on a ban from my side when she is around, but it is hard to even keep my own rules :S


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 15, 2009)

My Dad really supports me. My mom doesn't really care but she doesn't find it annoying. And my non-cubing friends really like cubing, they always want me to take a cube to school and my teachers enjoy it too Sounds like a paradise doesn't it? Well it is


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 15, 2009)

My dad thinks that I could be using my time cubing to study, which I wouldn't study, even if I did have that time. My mom doesn't care, except when she is sleeping or when I leave my cubes lying out and about.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2009)

My family have absolutely no say whatsoever in what I do.


----------



## Kian (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha, my parents sort of think it's dumb but they're not really against it.

some of my friends think it's great, others always make jokes about how often i have one on me. 

i think the response is generally very positive.


----------



## brunson (Jan 15, 2009)

My parents roll their eyes like, "For this we sent you to college?" But then again, I'm 42 on Sunday, so they're not much they can say about it. 

Luckily my wife doesn't mind it at all, even when I sit in bed and do PLL algs with the lights off for an hour. She rocks.


----------



## Odin (Jan 15, 2009)

My dad dosent like me cubing, My mom says its a waste of money.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 15, 2009)

They hate it.

They only let me go to competitions for the social part.


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 15, 2009)

My mom back when the cube was first released had one and she would always rush her homework just to play with her cube. Its not amazing but she managed to get sub one minute with her own method (or maybe some current method popularized by people now). 

My mom says i do the cube too often and i should do my homework. Funny thing is, i cube when i do math homework.

"Do your math homework"
*Grabs cube*


----------



## (X) (Jan 15, 2009)

****, only one of my friends doesn't know how to solve a cube, and one of my friends are as serious as I am (that obviously doesn't say alot to you, but at this moment I can't find a reason I'll ever quit cubing.)


----------



## Brett (Jan 15, 2009)

When my parents are home, I don't cube.

When I'm home alone, I'm allowed.


----------



## toast (Jan 15, 2009)

My family supports me but doesn't keep up with me. Like when I told people I got a lucky sub-10 solve, my dad thought I had still been using the beginners method.

They're fine with it unless they're watching TV or if they're trying to concentrate.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 15, 2009)

My friends hate it, my family thinks it pretty fine...


----------



## teller (Jan 15, 2009)

Odin said:


> My dad dosent like me cubing, My mom says its a waste of money.




Xbox game: $60

Cube: $15

Which one lasts longer? Geez!!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 15, 2009)

They really like and encourage it, so long as it doesn't get in the way of school. My mom even worked at the Decatur Open, imputing data. My dad thinks it is really cool, and likes that i have so much fun doing it.

My brother thinks it lame.


----------



## Jude (Jan 15, 2009)

My parents are kinda neutral on the matter. Although, my dad didsit and watch me for half an hour when I did my 4x4x4 BLD attempt, and even cheered at the end!  My brother, cousin and auntie all got a cube because of me, and more than 10 of my friends (including my girlfriend, luckily ) at school have now learned to do it! So, I guess the reception here was pretty awesome


----------



## CuberZ06 (Jan 15, 2009)

My friends(most of them) cube, or solve it every once in a while, but that is not the main thing that I do when I see them. My parents are fine with it, as long as I don't play with any cube at meals. My brother will sometimes watch me, but he doesn't like it that much.


----------



## reghrhre (Jan 15, 2009)

my parents dont mind it. but when i do it for like 2 hours they get annoyed


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 15, 2009)

Im 23 so it doesnt really matter what my parents think as I dont live with them. 

My wife gets annoyed with it at times. None of my friends are interested in it.. so at first they were impressed but now they think Im obsessed with this 'stupid cube'.


----------



## brunson (Jan 15, 2009)

MistArts said:


> They only let me go to competitions for the social part.


Ob. _Breakfast Club_ quote: "It's social. Demented and sad... but social."


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 16, 2009)

my mom doesent care AT all i dont live with my dad my sister is annoying my little sister hates when i do the magic because i have to do it in my kitchen because of the flat surface and my older brother is obsessed with making patterns on my 5x5

magic PB: .97 (on bed) 1.03 (on table) any tips?
Magic pb avg: 1.03 (


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 16, 2009)

on bed 1.08 on table


----------



## Faz (Jan 16, 2009)

My parents are absolutely neutral. My dad doesnt like when I buy cubes or when I spend 3+ hours on my computer. He says he reads the forums, which is kinda cool. Hi there if you are reading now! 

Not really allowed to take cubes anywhere apart from my room.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jan 16, 2009)

My parents think it is a complete waste of time, which is sort of weird because I don't cube much at home anyway.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Jan 16, 2009)

Well for me my parents encourage me in cubing becasuse I'm one of the minorities that can solve the rubiks cube.I'm a Malay.I don't have any relatives that can solve the the cube. They are amazed by my ability.Note that I am the fastest speedcuber in my school.My GF does not like me cubing.she says do something else better.The speedcubers in my school are all taught by me and that's how I got popular!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2009)

when i didn't live at home i cubed loads, now i have had to move back in with my parents for a few months, i have barely touched cubes. they hate the noise, think it's a waste of money (they don't outright say it but make suggestions that it is), don't understand why i need so many cubes and think it's actually some kind of mental problem to have a hobby such as cubing.

on the other hand they are always keen for me to show people or mention it in conversation. they've shown my youtube to relations and stuff so they can't hate it that much. i also got some cubing related plane tickets for christmas  that might just be to get rid of me for the weekend though...

once i've got my own place again i'm sure it'll be easier to cube. those of you living at home still, i really feel your pain.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually have my parents to thank for getting me into cubing.

During the time my mother was expecting me (1981), the cube was just becoming available for sale in Belgium and she cubed lots during that period. My parents were avid puzzle collectors and we've always had a big box full of twisty and other puzzles (Babylon tower, Hungarian rings,...) in our living room. 

The apple didn't fall far from the tree. 

My father used to go with me to my first few tournaments. He competed in the 2004 European championships, in which I finished first place and he finished in the penultimate place 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2004VAND02


----------



## panyan (Jan 16, 2009)

my mum doesnt mind it but my dad wont even scramble the cube for me becuase my cubing interrupts his tv watching!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 16, 2009)

My brother thinks its lame. My parents thought it was just noisy, but they were just neutral.

When I first brought my cube to school, my friends were amazed. But then, after a while, they started to get bored too.

In fact, when we were selecting our class rules, they chose 'no rubicks cube'(direct quotation) as one of them, as it was the most pointless. Well, it was at least better than 'No talking' and they had to chose five rules.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 16, 2009)

ImNOTnoob said:


> My brother thinks its lame. My parents thought it was just noisy, but they were just neutral.
> 
> When I first brought my cube to school, my friends were amazed. But then, after a while, they started to get bored too.
> 
> In fact, when we were selecting our class rules, they chose 'no rubicks cube'(direct quotation) as one of them, as it was the most pointless. Well, it was at least better than 'No talking' and they had to chose five rules.



cool, you have 5 'class rules' and one of them is specific to the rubik's cube???

must be popular in your school for them to make it a 'rule'


----------



## minsarker (Jan 16, 2009)

My parents dont really care as long as my grades are up. I cube, but ill drop it to go play sports or for homework as those are my priorities. I taught MANY people at my school in the past month with more to come. I started it up at my school and in a month there are like 5 or 6 others carrying rubiks cubes around haha.

My parents just dont like the clicking noise too much so i dont speedcube near them


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 16, 2009)

My whole family hates cubing and don't understand why I buy new cubes. They won't let me go to a competition until one comes to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Vampirate713 (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha, a lot of these stories just sum up what my situation is. My dad encourages me, and my mom doesn't really care, but she know I really like it, so she is fine with it.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Jan 16, 2009)

My parents think I'm weird anyway, so they really don't care what I do anymore. When I first started pen spinning they thought I was being dumb, and then when they realized that my pen collection was upwards of 200 pens, they kinda raged a bit, but have gotten used to it.
I think that might be why they really don't care if I have a ton of Rubik's Cubes scattered around the house and hear the clicking of the cubes.

My mom tells me that it's cool I can solve it so quickly, but then compares me to world record times (obvious Asian parent thing to do) and tells me I'm crap.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 16, 2009)

tecnikal said:


> My mom back when the cube was first released had one and she would always rush her homework just to play with her cube. Its not amazing but she managed to get sub one minute with her own method (or maybe some current method popularized by people now).
> 
> My mom says i do the cube too often and i should do my homework. *Funny thing is, i cube when i do math homework.
> 
> ...



I don't see the "funny" part. *searches "funny thing"*


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks for the posts  waiting for others


----------



## (X) (Jan 17, 2009)

Brett said:


> When my parents are home, I don't cube.
> 
> When I'm home alone, I'm allowed.



Is this because they don't allow you?


----------



## mazei (Jan 17, 2009)

My dad is maybe 55% supportive but 45% not supportive. Like he is cool with me wanting to go to Singapore Open(I live in Malaysia) and after that one night when he suddenly talked to me about cubing and I let him browse through the WCA site and he was quite amazed that if I went to the competition I have a good chance of getting a medal or even winning.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 17, 2009)

yesterday I recieved a pyraminx and a megaminx

my sister (who hates cubing) just loves the pyraminx, serously, she uses it more then me


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 17, 2009)

my parents hate it. my dad says i should spend more time on my school work then cubing, and my mom just hates it.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 17, 2009)

My parents are afraid of their credit card number being stolen every time I try to order something off the internet. I tell them, "It's Paypal, they wn't steal the number."

My mom hates me buying duplicates (I had an Eastsheen 5x5 and I really needed a V-Cube 5 because the eastsheen was VERY loose. She's like, "You already have a 5x5."


----------



## Odin (Jan 17, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> My mom hates me buying duplicates (I had an Eastsheen 5x5 and I really needed a V-Cube 5 because the eastsheen was VERY loose. She's like, "You already have a 5x5."



Well tell her,"This one has a "V" on it!"


----------



## MistArts (Jan 17, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> My parents are afraid of their credit card number being stolen every time I try to order something off the internet. I tell them, "It's Paypal, they wn't steal the number."
> 
> My mom hates me buying duplicates (I had an Eastsheen 5x5 and I really needed a V-Cube 5 because the eastsheen was VERY loose. She's like, "You already have a 5x5."



Sell the EastSheen and then buy the V-cube


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 17, 2009)

That was a long time ago back in September. My mom caved in after I begged for days.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 17, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> My parents are afraid of their credit card number being stolen every time I try to order something off the internet. I tell them, "It's Paypal, they wn't steal the number."
> 
> My mom hates me buying duplicates (I had an Eastsheen 5x5 and I really needed a V-Cube 5 because the eastsheen was VERY loose. She's like, "You already have a 5x5."




I get the "you already have that kind of puzzle" thing alot. Parents don't realise things like the difference between a rubik's 5x5 and a v5.


----------



## Brett (Jan 17, 2009)

(X) said:


> Brett said:
> 
> 
> > When my parents are home, I don't cube.
> ...



Yes. I also only own 3 puzzles. My original storebought cube, a 4x4x4 (gift from friend) and my 5x5x5 (gift from Uncle).

And people complain when they aren't allowed to order "duplicates"


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 17, 2009)

My parents are very supportive. They realize that I'm responsible enough to do well in school, so they encourage me to practice cubing all I want. They have no issue with me ordering cubes, and have even set me up a checking account so I don't have to bother them by asking to use their credit card. 

My family even uses competitions as a sort of family reunion. In the first Cincinnati tournament I had aunts, cousins, and grandparents travel to see me compete and to see the rest of my family. Cubing is an activity that my entire family enjoys seeing me participate in, and love to help me however they can.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 17, 2009)

my parents dont like me doing cubing around them
and they dont like me ordering stuff of the internet
but the annoying thing is that they will only talk about it when people are round and i can impress then
they wont let me to competition
v annoying


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 17, 2009)

My mom really doesn't like me cubing because she says that's childish... Even about skateboarding she says something similar... My dad likes cubing, likes watching speedcubing videos  And buying cubes on internet it's not their problem, I have my own card and I buy cubes by myself 


04mucklowd said:


> but the annoying thing is that they will only talk about it when people are round and i can impress then


LOL, that part really sucks.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 17, 2009)

My extended family like that I can solve the cube. My close family (Parents) don't like me spending my time cubing. But I don't like them watching TV all day, but that's me. 

BTW, has anyone else experienced people watching you cube, family or not, and once you've finish the cube they think you're a genius? To me, solving a cube doesn't mean you're a genius, however solving it fast may suggest that you're smart.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm faster with the cube then a friend of mine with an IQ of over 150, but he solves the whole thing intuitively and I need algs


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 17, 2009)

I have to secretely replace worn out cubes because my parents don't think they wear out after about 1000 solves and lots of algorithm practice, corner cutting, etc.

However, recently my mom found a new cube in my room and actually praised my foresight because she wants to teach me group theory on the old one, which would require marking up the cube.

And no, solving a Rubik's cube does not make you a genius, but solving it very fast shows excellent pattern recognition and dedication.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 18, 2009)

parents just hate buying them


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 18, 2009)

My parents hate it when i cube with my edison, but everything else is alright.
They won't let me go to competitions more then 1 hour away, because they think i might get hurt. San diego was an exception, because a close friend took me :/


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 18, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> My parents hate it when i cube with my edison, but everything else is alright.
> They won't let me go to competitions more then 1 hour away, because they think i might get hurt. San diego was an exception, because a close friend took me :/



How the.... stuff

can you get hurt at a competition?


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 18, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> My parents hate it when i cube with my edison



Why? It's too loud?


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah it's loud

Hurt as in... carcrash and other stuff.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 18, 2009)

My mom think it's stupid and dorky, but still brag about it to their friends so that I can "perform" for them. She starts laughing when I learn how to solve harder puzzles or lube anything. I don't care what she thinks, because she complains about the stupidest things, and the excuses are rediculous.

My step-dad is impartial to it, was really impressed at first and now only cares whether it afffects my grades or "work ethic."

My friends think it's impressive for now since I rarely solve any puzzles around them.

I get my own puzzles so they don't really "care" about that, but they think it's funny that all these cubing related items from Hong Kong keep arriving in the mail.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 18, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> Yeah it's loud
> 
> Hurt as in... carcrash and other stuff.



*?*

But that happens when you set foot outside, or get in a car...


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 18, 2009)

o interesting topic, i enjoyed reading all of this  I'm surprised at how many people have parents that dont support cubing at all. I don't see why a parent would want to discourage a hobby or an interest, especially if its something that can be social and stimulating. But then... I'm not a parent so I'm in no position to judge.

My parents are quite indifferent to my cubing hobby. And when they see me buy 10 cubes at a time they just think its funny... Sometimes when we have people in our house they like to show off my room because it contains so many cubes... I think they are almost proud of me having such a weird and interesting hobby


----------



## Kubinator97 (Jan 18, 2009)

my parents actually hate my cubes their a waste of my intellegence and my money


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 18, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> o interesting topic, i enjoyed reading all of this  I'm surprised at how many people have parents that dont support cubing at all. I don't see why a parent would want to discourage a hobby or an interest, especially if its something that can be social and stimulating. But then... I'm not a parent so I'm in no position to judge.
> 
> *Not understanding decisions/opinions is in no way judging. *
> 
> ...



^^^



Kubinator97 said:


> my parents actually hate my cubes their a waste of my intellegence and my money



The things an average teenager like tend to cost MUCH more than a cube or two and stackmat. Video Games? MP3's/Ipods? Laptop? Webcam? Other Computer Software? PHONES?

Cubes and internet access (and even without the internet) will pack a lot of interest for $15 OVERSEAS prices, as opposed the $50+ on lots of other things.

As far as wasting intelligence, furthering cube knowledge beyond manipulating algorithms mindlessly would be making use of and BUILDING intelligence! Making commutators, learning BLD stimulates the brain, etc. And that's better than spending free time watching most popular TV shows.

Overboard post, no?


----------



## teller (Jan 18, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > o interesting topic, i enjoyed reading all of this  I'm surprised at how many people have parents that dont support cubing at all. I don't see why a parent would want to discourage a hobby or an interest, especially if its something that can be social and stimulating. But then... I'm not a parent so I'm in no position to judge.
> ...




Yep...I actually find this thread a little depressing. I would LOVE it if my daughter could summon the courage to learn just the beginner method. I think the cube is a fine metaphor for things in life that appear impossible but in reality are just a matter of effort. And compared to mindless shoot-em-ups on Xbox or what-have-you, the cube is simultaneously a mental and physical challenge the likes of which you rarely find.

In a nutshell, it's good for your head and will lead to other stimulating activities besides merely watching TV. What the f*** is wrong is with some parents?!

AAARRGHH!!!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 18, 2009)

Well haven't we just turned this thread into a whole new form? Heh, it crazy how may parents are against their children cubing (children as in 18-, or around there), or how many couldn't care less.


----------



## teller (Jan 18, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Well haven't we just turned this thread into a whole new form? Heh, it crazy how may parents are against their children cubing (children as in 18-, or around there), or how many couldn't care less.




Sorry about that...I get a little grumpy and defensive when the cube is trivialized.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess they support me. My friends also love how I can solve it and I've taught one of them how to. The rest are impatient and would rather have me solve their cubes for them :b My parents don't like me buying a bunch of the same puzzles (v5 and eastsheen 5 for example) but I can persuade them. I got them to buy me a white square one and a new pyraminx because I have straight A's this and last quarter of the school year. They also give me 50 bucks for straight A's =) That's part of the reason I do my school work, too!

They only don't like me cubing during family meals, meetings, and parties (except for when people ask me to or if my friend who can solve it races with me).


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 18, 2009)

They hate it, tell me to get a different hobby like "well done you've done it now do something else" I don't think they understand speedcubing. I tell them the idea is to try get faster but they just don't get it, they tell me to shut up when I'm practising get a quiet hobby, the usual.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 18, 2009)

My parents say that it is a waste of time but since my other hobby is Gaming they think that I would be better off solving the cube then Gaming.

They do allow me to buy new cubes


----------



## Liquiddi (Jan 19, 2009)

They're neutral to it. They're just "how can you do that" like and nothing else. I don't cube in school or something like that anymore though. Whenever I just took my cube in my hands, they're just "Get a life, you nerd, not again..." and so forth. That's really irritating.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 19, 2009)

Tomarse said:


> They hate it, tell me to get a different hobby like "well done you've done it now do something else" I don't think they understand speedcubing. I tell them the idea is to try get faster but they just don't get it, they tell me to shut up when I'm practising get a quiet hobby, the usual.




Tell them you really want to learn how to play the drums, but say that they will have to buy you the drum kit, but you will practice every day to get good.

When they say 'no way!' just tell them you'll settle for a new Type A DIY instead. 

Maybe they will realise your hobby is quiet and inexpensive compared to other hobbies.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> My parents and some of my non-cubing friends have a VERY strict no-cubes-allowed-policy


Never really had that, lucky me 

Just a few of my friends don't want me to take the cube with me when we go out (I don't want to do that anyway); but as I normally meet too many other friends who want to show me their friends, I generally have a cube with me, although I am just using it if somebody tells me to use it.

My sister doesn't really care, but she also sometimes shows off with me (so do my friends )

My dad and my mother rather encourage me (they sometimes say that the clicking noise is driving them crazy, though), but I have to find competitions that aren't too far away


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe I'm being retarded...
I want to see what Ryosuke Mondo has to say about this thread (rofl, he has 50!!! 3x3x3s!! ) xD

For me, ehh, I guess my parents don't really care as my brother cubes as well (atm we have ONE cube between the two of us ), but I mean, when the CCC09 rolls around, I might have to go it alone (I can drive, but eh, it'd be nice with family around)....


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 20, 2009)

Tomarse said:


> They hate it, tell me to get a different hobby like "well done you've done it now do something else" I don't think they understand speedcubing. I tell them the idea is to try get faster but they just don't get it, they tell me to shut up when I'm practising get a quiet hobby, the usual.



Take up drums, that'll show them. =p

EDIT: I should really finish reading the topic before I post.


----------



## finalfantasy2012 (Feb 3, 2009)

My dad is fine with me cubing, he even encourages it! When I get a new time he gets like "good job". But not for long, not like me, I'm estatic when I get a new PB. But still when his friends are over, I like to cube more, and if I don't my dad will start bragging for me and tell me to show his friends. As for my sister, she's supportive mostly, she really just chuckles that I do it so much, also when I get a new PB she's a little more happy than my dad. Now for my friends, well I taught three of them to cube. One cubes almost never, the other one cubes once in a while. The last one really wants to get into cubing like seriously, I'm going to give him my old speedcube to support his soon to be habit. The rest of my friends are generally impressed, but sometimes complain I do it too much, like when go out to eat and I cube instead of talking to them. Oh by the way I'm the fastest cuber in my school.


----------



## psy954 (Feb 4, 2009)

my parents don't really care, in fact, they kinda support it but it gets annoying how they confiscate my cube cuz im kinda addicting...

+kids at school give me the title of super nerd, etc


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 4, 2009)

My dad can barely solve one, my sister has ADHD, so its hopeless for her , my brother is actually the one who got me into solving the cube, but he doesn't really care about the cube that much, and my mom is just meh.
To above poster:  You get a cool nickname? I'm hoping someone will call me the Kube Kid or something close to that. When we get our yearbooks, I'm going to sign (First Name) "Kube Kid" (Last Name). Lol. Maybe. Or maybe (First Name) "The Cube" (Last Name).


----------



## KevinK (Feb 4, 2009)

My dad brags about me doing BLD to his colleagues at work, but he also says that I should study instead of cube. My mom brags to her friends about me and cubing, but she doesn't say anything about studying. My sister gets annoyed when I leave cubes laying around. My twin brother is about 15 seconds slower than me. He has learned all 21 PLLs (I have, too) and all 57 OLLs (six more for me!). He doesn't cube that much anymore.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 4, 2009)

Over winter break, my mother told me to pick up cubing again because I lack extracurriculars.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 4, 2009)

my parents dont really care about it that much. except my mom gets annoyed because i use her paypal account and everytime i buy cubes i have to pay her and shes like "you bought another?!?" theyd rather me spend my money on something improtant, but i think that cubing is a lot more important than most things right now for me


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 4, 2009)

finalfantasy2012 said:


> Oh by the way I'm the fastest cuber in my school.



Me too, and I'm not even getting sub-30 averages yet. :S

When I finally break sub-20 singles, I'll be proud of myself.
Until then I'm fat lazy slob who sucks at solving cubes.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 4, 2009)

Mcciff, I buy all my cubes myself, except my first one because I don't even remember buying it. It was so long ago, and just a toy, so my parents probably bought it.
Abr, me too, A normal solve now for me is about 1:30-1:40, but no one else can really solve a cube that well, maybe 2-4 minutes. IDK. I've never timed them. I get too bored. XP


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry for the bump, but I wanted to post here.

My parents hate the idea of cubing. They are always telling me, "Isn't there something better to do than wasting your time on that thing?" They say everyone else at my school doesn't waste their time doing things like that. Then I get really mad inside, because pretty much everyone I know wastes their time playing video games and watching "dirty videos". It seems like I "waste my time a lot better than many people my age do. I told them this once, and they said that it wasn't true, that people don't really play video games any more.
Sometime they tell my how much better I was back before I started cubing again. I gave up a stupid internet game to start cubing. I spent anywhere from 5-6 hours a day on it. And now they are telling me how much better that was?
And the idea of have 5 cubes, and still wanting more, they just can't grasp the concept.
And whenever I do more than 20 solves at a time, they get really mad and send me to my room. So whenever they go away, like right now, I do some serious cubing.

So, yea, my parents hate cubing.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 4, 2009)

it's not as if my parents have banned it, but they don't go out of their way to be "encouraging," either. as Sa967St said, "it's just another weird thing i'm into." however, they don't understand why i need "so many" cubes. i've tried to explain to them that they are all _different types,_ but it just doesn't sink in. also, they still see it as "a game," rather than as a competitive activity -- dare i call it a sport??


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, SPEEDCUBING is a sport. however, SOLVING is not a sport. There is a difference between them.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 4, 2009)

finalfantasy2012 said:


> ...Oh by the way I'm the fastest cuber in my school...



I'm the _only_ cuber in my school =b I've taught a junior high (sorta) friend how to solve it... but I'm not in junior high... other than that, I only know of two highschoolers who cube...

I pwn them all... except one of the high schoolers... we're about even =)


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 4, 2009)

My parents encourage me, which is good. I usually have to pay for my own cubes, but I'm fine with that. If I had parents against cubing I would tell them "better me cubing than doing drugs".


----------



## toast (Apr 4, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> ...I would tell them "better me cubing than doing drugs".



That's what I say, but not towards my parents, they support my cubing, but to the other adults who ask my parents why they let me cube. They think it's a waste of time.


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 4, 2009)

Yah, my parents encourage me a lot. Without them I couldn't get any cubes besides storeboughts, so its quiet good. Sometimes they get annoyed, but that doesn't happen very often, so its cool!!


EDIT :



toast said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > ...I would tell them "better me cubing than doing drugs".
> ...



Me too, I say: Would it be better if I'd do drugs and stay out whole night??


----------



## goldencuber (Apr 4, 2009)

My parents don't go against it, but they don't support it either. My dad used it to his advantage, saying that they'll buy cubes, but I need to provide the money. So my parents are more proud of me for making a lot of money really fast than they are with seeing me solve a cube. Oh yeah my teachers seem to think of the same way they think of Ipod's or cell phones (If they see it, it's confiscated)


----------



## byu (Apr 4, 2009)

My school has so many cubers that a natural start to science class would be: "Please put away your phones and cubes and get out a pencil"


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 4, 2009)

byu said:


> My school has so many cubers that a natural start to science class would be: "Please put away your phones and cubes and get out a pencil"



Seriously?


----------



## Hakan (Apr 5, 2009)

My parents aren't really against it. They don't support it, though. My dad thinks it's silly. He makes jokes about it, like "Go to your room, your cubes might run away" But he's not the one paying for them anyway, so he can't take them away from me.


----------



## lalalala (Apr 5, 2009)

lol my dad i guess doesnt really care. when i first started i was getting like 1:30 min and my dad said your not good enough untill you get under 1min.
Then i finally get under 1 min and hes like your still slow not good enough. lol
My mom is always like why do you need so much cubes cant you just stick two 1 kind of each cube and not have doubles.(mostly refering to my 3x3 becuase i ordered 10 at a time lmao). so yea my parents are just mehh with me and cubeing there always like if you do good in school we will buy you cubes. They use to say do good in school we will buy you anything. but that was a lie lol


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > My school has so many cubers that a natural start to science class would be: "Please put away your phones and cubes and get out a pencil"
> ...



Yea, like a third of the either graders at my school can at least solve the cube.

It's pretty freaky.


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well being 21, my dad thinks that I'm regressing into a child. My mom grew up in the 80s so she saw the big craze, and likes to show me off to her friends when I'm around. My girlfriend thinks I should be saving my money because we are about to move into an apartment together and we have bills. I only need to buy the V-Cube set and then I'll be done with buying cubes for a while. My brother is the one that got me into cubing because i couldn't let him be better than me at something, but now he thinks I cube too much.


----------



## ifdsea (Apr 5, 2009)

my dad doesn't want me to cube while my mom doesn't really care 'bout it....


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 5, 2009)

so, we all saw that our parents dose NOT support us on speedcubing, well, we have to think a way to convince them, or at least make it lovely to them


----------



## Novriil (Apr 5, 2009)

byu said:


> My school has so many cubers that a natural start to science class would be: "Please put away your phones and cubes and get out a pencil"


OMGOMG!!! I want to go a school like that  !!! what school is it? 


aznmortalx said:


> finalfantasy2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Oh by the way I'm the fastest cuber in my school...
> ...


Don't worry. Or school has.. umm... like 4 cubers? Me, My 2 friends and one girl who is not really into it anymore. I pwn them all. Few years ago there was a guy in my school (I didn't know him) whose record was 16 sec. But he did it only because his classmates were betting on him. He had 16 sec like once and his average was always above 20. The 16 was very lucky and his second time (from the best) was above 20. I HAVE TO BEAT HIM!!!


soccerking813 said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I wanted to post here.
> 
> My parents hate the idea of cubing. They are always telling me, "Isn't there something better to do than wasting your time on that thing?" They say everyone else at my school doesn't waste their time doing things like that. Then I get really mad inside, because pretty much everyone I know wastes their time playing video games and watching "dirty videos". It seems like I "waste my time a lot better than many people my age do. I told them this once, and they said that it wasn't true, that people don't really play video games any more.
> Sometime they tell my how much better I was back before I started cubing again. I gave up a stupid internet game to start cubing. I spent anywhere from 5-6 hours a day on it. And now they are telling me how much better that was?
> ...




TOTAL IDIOTS!! Welcome to the club. I have only 3 cubes (One is a good cube from Estonians only shop what sells them, Other is my mom's old one (soviet) and she thinks that it's: (quote) SO good cube! It's better than the now days cubes. and the third is a keychain... totally pointless thing. My mom bought it for 10 eek-s (about 0,8-0,9 dollars)).

They are so mad at me when I say something about buying a new cube and more mad when I want to buy a DIY from dx Every time I'm learning fridrich they say: Haven't you got something better to do? 

I guess I'll never get any WCA competition.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 6, 2009)

No one cares as long as I keep my grades up and the noise down at night.

"they said that it wasn't true, that people don't really play video games any more."

That's why it's an industry of more than $9.5 Billion a year (2007 stats) just in the US...



Hakan said:


> My parents aren't really against it. They don't support it, though. My dad thinks it's silly. He makes jokes about it, like "Go to your room, your cubes might run away" But he's not the one paying for them anyway, so *he can't take them away from me*.



You still live with them, so I think they can...


----------



## joey (Apr 6, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> You still live with them, so I think they can...


Nah. Well, if I was in that situation, I wouldn't let them.


----------



## Bios (Apr 6, 2009)

my family really likes rubiks cube and also penspinning they think that its pretty cool and good for the fingers.
My mother also was a speedcuber so she says how they "pimped" their cube
but the bad thing is she doesnt how to solve it anymore .
Sometimes they are making videos of me doing some stuff to show it some friends -> lol.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 6, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Mcciff, I buy all my cubes myself, except my first one because I don't even remember buying it. It was so long ago, and just a toy, so my parents probably bought it.
> Abr, me too, A normal solve now for me is about 1:30-1:40, but no one else can really solve a cube that well, maybe 2-4 minutes. IDK. I've never timed them. I get too bored. XP



I buy my cubes with my brother's PayPal money. xD -- I spent (as of today) almost 300 dollars on JUST like 20 3x3x3s, one 2x2x2 and one 4x4x4 (I don't even have a stackmat! XD)

The first one was a gift from my parents, a storebought, obviously...

A normal solve for me is like either 30 or better, sometimes a little worse if my F2L is messed up...
Still, APPARENTLY people in my school can get 30s as well, but my PB absolutely shatters anybody of getting anywhere close to my record.

And I'm the only one in my school nerdy enough to take up the 4x4x4 (people solve the 5x5x5, but nobody can solve the 4x4x4 for some reason! LOL), one-handed 3x3x3 and blindfold cubing.

A teacher mentioned to me that I should have started up a cubing club, and I realized I probably should have to, with the potential interest I would have had; there was just no teacher willing to run it, AFAIK.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 17, 2009)

my mom and dad supports me,but they don't understand the reason i keep on solving em over and over again,and buying different kind os cubes and 3x3's


----------



## vgbjason (Aug 17, 2009)

My parents and friends give me the "put that thing away" treatment most of the time. my parents can't stand the clicking sound. My parents also say that it takes too much of my time. My dad spends all day watching CSI and playing Warcraft. I don't think I'm the one they should be worried about


----------



## phases (Aug 17, 2009)

vgbjason said:


> ..My dad spends all day watching CSI and playing Warcraft. I don't think I'm the one they should be worried about.



I lol'd. 

...tell em at least _you're_ doing something that'll exercise your brain and doesn't cost the price of a cube every month.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 17, 2009)

My parents don't mind me cubing, they think it's a good excersise for the mind and hands and sare impressed at my dedication. I think they might get a bit annoyed when I spend too much time on it instead of doing other things though.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 17, 2009)

vgbjason said:


> My parents and friends give me the "put that thing away" treatment most of the time. my parents can't stand the clicking sound. My parents also say that it takes too much of my time. My dad spends all day watching CSI and playing Warcraft. I don't think I'm the one they should be worried about


 

i don 't no what ur solve time is, but if its under a minute i don t see why ur parents complain bout it taking up too much of ur time lol


----------



## LNZ (Aug 17, 2009)

It was actually my parents who really tried me to solve a 3x3x3 cube in 1981, the year the cube became big worldwide. They brought me the cube and two "how to solve" books. But for all that, I still could not do it.

I forgot one of the books but I remembered the second one well. I was bored in mid April 2009 and typed "Rubik Cube Book" into Ebay and saw the second book again for the first time in over 25 years. I brought the book for $8 AUD and about 4 days after recieving it, I had solved my very first cube ever.

Since then, I have solved every cube from 1x1x1 to 7x7x7. I'm currently on a 2 week cube solving free period to put the fun back into cubing, just like the day I solved my first cube ever. On return, I'll devote lots of time on the 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 cubes. They really need it.

1x1x1: 0.13s (0.21s BLD) 
1x3x3: 7s 
2x2x2: 20s 
3x3x3: 1:20 (avg 1:50)
4x4x4: 6:10
5x5x5: 9:40 (avg 13:00)
6x6x6: 40:00 (Gabbasoft solve)
7x7x7: 34:30 (avg 43:00)


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 17, 2009)

LNZ said:


> 1x1x1: 0.13s (0.21s BLD)



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LNZ (Aug 17, 2009)

Everbody needs to own and solve a 1x1x1 cube to claim they've solved a complete set of cubes. It looks good stats wise too.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 17, 2009)

My mom is fine with the fact that i cube. She doesn't support it, but she doesn't stop me. My Dad finds it a waste of time and money, and my sister can't have a cube in the same room as her(I am only 12 so this proves a problem).


----------



## Truncator (Aug 17, 2009)

My parents get annoyed (I'm guessing) but they don't say anything about cubing. The only time they complain is if I mention buying new cubes, since they think I'm wasting my money.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 17, 2009)

Sometimes they I say I spend more time on it than I should, but they do support me.
My dad makes sure I practice when a competition is coming up, he films competitions, and my mom averages my times so that I can find out ASAP.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought 1 cube to myself and sold the others that I was earning and they keep whining.

:fp


----------



## elcarc (Aug 17, 2009)

my parents dont really care , and probably wont until im makin money for it. they think its still a lowly hobby


----------



## elcarc (Aug 17, 2009)

(X) said:


> My familly encourage me, my Mom have paid for the trip to my first comp (norwegian open 09, 14.feb.)
> 
> 
> But they hate the clicking sound, so I am only allowed to cube in my room, and they don't understand what I need "all" my cubes for (5)



same here, except i havnt been to a comp


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 1, 2010)

well my father doesn't support me, but he did buy a lot of cubes for me


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 1, 2010)

My old man cubed back in the 80s when he was a Marine Biology Grad Student at Nova. He was hitting about 30 seconds back then. I've got about a 10 second edge on him. He likes that I cube but I'm sure he'd rather I go to class instead haha


----------



## Enter (Feb 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> my mom doesn't really care at all about cubing, but she doesn't have anything against it  to her its just another weird thing I'm into
> 
> my dad however wanted to learn to solve the cube after he realized how fun it can be (he enjoys watching the cubers at the competition I go to). He carries a mini key-chain cube around, and he's learning the last layer



like my mom  key-chain cube an her beg


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 1, 2010)

my parents support me when im going to comp but hte wtching me cubing and cand cant stand the sound butt they buy me cubes so thts a good thing


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 1, 2010)

My Parents and Cubing = Bad

They like it when I go to comps
But the main thing the don't like is that you have to order cubes off the internet.

They went mad at me the other day for spending £2 on a Rubik's clock off ebay

God knows what will happen when my $23 cubesmith order arrives


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 1, 2010)

haha my parents are the same they don't trust the internet. so buying cubes can be a bit of an ordeal


----------



## Muesli (Feb 1, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> My Parents and Cubing = Bad
> 
> They like it when I go to comps
> But the main thing the don't like is that you have to order cubes off the internet.
> ...


Hide the cubes, then slowly introduce them to the house through a couple of weeks. They barely notice.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 1, 2010)

good idea!


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 2, 2010)

Eh, neutral. Meaning they could care less. I don't cube around them anyway.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 2, 2010)

Me and my mom have an ongoing contest to see who gets more packages. She likes clothing.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 2, 2010)

My mom doesn't really care. She orders for me but I pay back in cash. My dad hates it!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

Mom's like "Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Cube...ugh"
Dad doesn't mind too much.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 2, 2010)

Both my mom and dad are pretty supportive of it.
My friends like it too, especially Citric because he's a cuber. Haha.
Yeah, and I agree with him below. My parents don't like it when I spend a copious amount of money on the internet, whether I'm buying cubes or games or clothes or anything.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 2, 2010)

My parents actually don't mind cubing, they actually think it's cool. 

They DON'T however, like me spending money on cubes all the time.

My Dad is actually very jealous.  He says he got it by himself once in college. 

My Mom just thinks it's neat. 

I also think it's funny, because my Uncle can finish one consistently around 2 minutes. 

He solves it really strange, he made up a method on his own. He solves the corners of the first layer, and the edges of the last layer, then finishes everything else in the M Slice. Anyone heard of a method like this before?


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Feb 2, 2010)

well my parents are like didnt you just buy 2 new ones 
and im like yeah 3 months ago 
they hate me spending money on cubes especially now that i got a car


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

It seems in general that they hate spending money on it.
Makes sense, but not that big of a deal. Cubes are like what, 20-50 dollars. Not too much. I guess.
Oh yeah, my baby brother always screams when I flip around with my magic.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 2, 2010)

My parents go crazy when ever I ask them for new cubes. I try to explain the difference between eastsheen and type As and all that and they say I'm crazy!


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 2, 2010)

see. for my parents. i either cube, or sit on my butt and watch tv and play video games for unhealthy amounts of time. So.... they would rather have me cube then get stupid i guess? :/


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Feb 2, 2010)

They support it....but my dad likes to always ask me " did ya solve it yet every 5 seconds"


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 3, 2010)

They hate it. Period.


----------



## Razarsharp (Feb 3, 2010)

My parents used to hate my cubes, but when I got into college as a sophomore they have become a little more lax about it. I had to earn every single one of my cubes through studying. I found it stupid because whenever I got a new cube it would be gone the next day because my parents wanted me to study again. So... I get very little time with my cubes  I never have enough time to learn new algs.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry for bumping. But I sort of have an interesting story to tell.
Idk if this is because I'm Asian.
It seems that my mom HATES it when I disassemble my puzzles. She thinks I'm breaking them deliberately. Yeah, I bought a V Cube 6 just to break it...
I try to tell her there's a difference between disassembling/assembling and breaking.
Even my Arcalan 2x2 is a huge deal. Cause it has internal pieces. 
Now my 3x3 is no problem. 
Pretty much V Cubes are a no-no dis assembly in front of my mom.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Sorry for bumping. But I sort of have an interesting story to tell.
> Idk if this is because I'm Asian.
> It seems that my mom HATES it when I disassemble my puzzles. She thinks I'm breaking them deliberately. Yeah, I bought a V Cube 6 just to break it...
> I try to tell her there's a difference between disassembling/assembling and breaking.
> ...



You are asian! =D


----------



## joey (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 15, 2010)

I think that which country you live in has a great impact on how your parents will react towards cubes

For Example, Here in the UK I have heard many stories about how parents are unsupportive of cubing

And for people who live in the US it seems that their parents don't seem to be bothered about cubing


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 15, 2010)

My parents try to make me work all day. They think cubing is a waste of time, but don't complain too much because it's better then what the average American does (video games).


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Sorry for bumping. But I sort of have an interesting story to tell.
> Idk if this is because I'm Asian.
> It seems that my mom HATES it when I disassemble my puzzles. She thinks I'm breaking them deliberately. Yeah, I bought a V Cube 6 just to break it...
> I try to tell her there's a difference between disassembling/assembling and breaking.
> ...



Sorry for double posting, but this is not because you are Asian but because women don't understand the need to disassemble things to see how they work.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 15, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for bumping. But I sort of have an interesting story to tell.
> ...


That's pretty sexist. There are plenty of female cubers here that understand the need to disassemble things better than we (me and you) do. 
And she, my mom, used to be an engineer, so she disassembles more than I have.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 15, 2010)

My parents are 100% unsupportave. They keep telling me I'm wasting my life, why don't I pick up a book instead of wasting time on worthess s***. (Her exact words)

Great support. not.

BTW: I live in the US.
BTW Again: I am a female who sees the need to disassemble puzzles.
BTW for the 3rd Time: Im asain, but my parents aren't.


----------



## robosariobo777 (Jun 15, 2010)

My parent think its better than sitting at the computer all summer, and they support it and dont mind buying cubes every once in a while


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not so sure. My mom seems to be fairly neutral. My dad...he finds it annoying at times, and thinks I do it too much (I bring a cube with me fairly often, but I don't let it get in the way of other things). However, he likes that it's a fairly intelligent hobby. He knows I have a very mathematically oriented mind (as does he; it's probably where I got it from). I liked his reaction to seeing world records, though. I was explaining what Nationals was and he ended up on the WCA website. I think he found the "youngest solvers" section amazing. 4 year olds? I have to say, that even amazes me.

My sister...she insults me for it (lightly) but doesn't really object to it very loudly. She just says "OMGLOL WHY DO YOU HAVE TO BRING YOUR STUPID CUBE WITH YOU" and leaves it at that.


----------



## yeee707 (Jun 15, 2010)

My parents both think it's kind of cool, and when I bring it out in public and solve they like to brag about how I can do it. It's annoying for me though, because my parents have each popped my v-cube 6 and 7 and megaminx when I told them to be careful...


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 15, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> For Example, Here in the UK I have heard many stories about how parents are unsupportive of cubing



Hmm, well I live in the UK and my parents are fine with it. My dad used to have a cube back in the 80s, but he's forgotten how to solve it. He says he used to do it in under a minute with his own technique, but I am sceptical about this...
Once I tried to teach beginners method to my mum but she couldn't get past first layer corners :/
My sister often gets annoyed with me and says that when she is trying to sleep at night, all she can hear is the clicking of Rubik's cubes through my wall


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 15, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > For Example, Here in the UK I have heard many stories about how parents are unsupportive of cubing
> ...



Use an F II or Ghosthand. Nuff said


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Use an F II or Ghosthand. Nuff said



I use my clefferts 4x4x4 for silent cubing, it's lubed really really well, you could just about blow the sides around


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 15, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Use an F II or Ghosthand. Nuff said
> ...



QJ NOT CLEFFERTS


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 15, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > For Example, Here in the UK I have heard many stories about how parents are unsupportive of cubing
> ...



I guess it is not for evenyone in the UK
My brother gets annoyed too when I am cubing


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 15, 2010)

My mom thinks its great, my dad thinks its annoying, but I dont blame him, it's a hobby and even bugs me sometimes.


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 15, 2010)

My mom doesn't care. And my step-dad just kind of makes fun of me about it>.> But he says, "In all seriousness, keep cubing, nerds are the ones who run the country"


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 15, 2010)

hmmm well it annoys my whole family lol but yet my mam has no problem letting e buy cubes provided its my own money


----------



## brunson (Jun 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Sorry for bumping. But I sort of have an interesting story to tell.
> Idk if this is because I'm Asian.
> It seems that my mom HATES it when I disassemble my puzzles. She thinks I'm breaking them deliberately. Yeah, I bought a V Cube 6 just to break it...
> I try to tell her there's a difference between disassembling/assembling and breaking.
> ...



That reminds me of a Dave Barry column where he wrote a quiz to tell if you're a guy. The very first question was:

1) Alien beings from a highly advanced society visit the Earth, and you are the first human they encounter. As a token of intergalactic friendship, they present you with a small but incredibly sophisticated device that is capable of curing all disease, providing an infinite supply of clean energy, wiping out hunger and poverty, and permanently eliminating oppression and violence all over the entire Earth. You decide to:
a. Present it to the president of the United States
b. Present it to the secretary general of the United Nations
c. Take it apart and see how it works

(I saw your post about it being sexist to say it's a guy thing, but if stereotypes were true they wouldn't be funny)


----------



## Feryll (Jun 16, 2010)

brunson said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for bumping. But I sort of have an interesting story to tell.
> ...


Did...you just...randomly add "and see how it works" for no reason :confused: Or did you recite that from memory


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

Depends on their mood and time. School year= big no no.


----------



## Samania (Jun 16, 2010)

Its not a big deal really, just another hobby. Sort of impressive. But every time I drop my cube they tend to get piiiisssseeeedd D:


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 16, 2010)

my cubing hobby went from love love love like like alright alright dislike dislike hate hate hate hate


----------



## Brett (Jun 16, 2010)

My parents don't know I stopped having quit. I doubt they'd like it though, they hated it before.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 16, 2010)

My dad doesn't care very much. My mom, however, thinks it's a waste of my time, discourages me from solving, and says I could do more productive things: reading a book, which I already do; completely reorganizing my already organized room, which is pointless; writing stories, which I did, liked, and stopped doing since I lost time; or making videos, which is just :fp-worthy, since I already make them, and the majority of the time, they're about cubing, and the like. However, my parents go in rage against me whenever I bring up a competition--they say, "Let's see your grades" when they know the teachers haven't updated them; they say "Is your room clean?" when they know it already is; they say "We'll see," and in due time they make plans, not even considering my propostition.
UGH. I hate parental interferences.

/rant


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> My dad doesn't care very much. My mom, however, thinks it's a waste of my time, discourages me from solving, and says I could do more productive things: reading a book, which I already do; completely reorganizing my already organized room, which is pointless; writing stories, which I did, liked, and stopped doing since I lost time; or making videos, which is just :fp-worthy, since I already make them, and the majority of the time, they're about cubing, and the like. However, my parents go in rage against me whenever I bring up a competition--they say, "Let's see your grades" when they know the teachers haven't updated them; they say "Is your room clean?" when they know it already is; they say "We'll see," and in due time they make plans, not even considering my propostition.
> UGH. I hate parental interferences.
> 
> /rant



This is my life.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 16, 2010)

My mom encourages me, and she really wants me to go to a competition. My dad just hates the noise, and thinks I do it too much.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > My dad doesn't care very much. My mom, however, thinks it's a waste of my time, discourages me from solving, and says I could do more productive things: reading a book, which I already do; completely reorganizing my already organized room, which is pointless; writing stories, which I did, liked, and stopped doing since I lost time; or making videos, which is just :fp-worthy, since I already make them, and the majority of the time, they're about cubing, and the like. However, my parents go in rage against me whenever I bring up a competition--they say, "Let's see your grades" when they know the teachers haven't updated them; they say "Is your room clean?" when they know it already is; they say "We'll see," and in due time they make plans, not even considering my propostition.
> ...



The thing is, I only do 3x3.
Broken 2x2, broken magic, R4 with missing edge piece, loose R5 that I can't sell, QJ minx. Not much to work with outside 3x3.
And THAT'S why I just bought from Popbuying!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 16, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


Didn't you give that to MMAP?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



Nope. I can't now. Parents said no. Life's great, eh?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 16, 2010)

Mom: Was completely indifferent until my World Record, now thinks it is the only reason I'll get into college.

Dad: Indifferent. Still is.

Damn it, indifference sucks balls.

~Chris


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 16, 2010)

Parents don't give a crap on if I cube or not. They don't encourage me nor discourage and tell me off that it is too nerdy.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't really care. They don't like me buying cubes that much, but just cubing by itself, I guess they're even supportive (they drove me to Canberra for a competition I didn't think I'd even place in).

PS: I came third


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Mom: Was completely indifferent until my *World Record*, now thinks it is the only reason I'll get into college.
> 
> Dad: Indifferent. Still is.
> 
> ...


OUWR lol.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 16, 2010)

suhas2112 said:


> My parents don't even know I can solve a cube in less than 30 seconds... They want me to stop cubing as they think that it distracts me too much from my studies... They also want me to stop as they think that I may get arthritis(spell check) from cubing too much!! LOL!!


My mother does the second thing you described too. Or they just tell me I need to do something else.


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 16, 2010)

My parents dont really care about the cubes, they kinda hate it. It really hard for me to buy another cubes. Iam sure they want me to give up. Wat should i do?


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 16, 2010)

denhil3 said:


> My parents dont really care about the cubes, they kinda hate it. It really hard for me to buy another cubes. Iam sure they want me to give up. Wat should i do?



play only a little while when you're free.
try not to get your parents' attention while you are playing.


----------



## riffz (Jun 16, 2010)

gyc6001 said:


> denhil3 said:
> 
> 
> > My parents dont really care about the cubes, they kinda hate it. It really hard for me to buy another cubes. Iam sure they want me to give up. Wat should i do?
> ...



Who cares if they're interested in it or not? It's your life and you should do whatever you find fun or interesting. They should be happy that you've found a hobby that you can dedicate yourself to.


My parents aren't super interested in the cube itself but they're quite supportive of my cubing habits. My mom doesn't know how to solve one and as a result it's hard for her to appreciate a lot of the fine details of cubing. My dad knows how to solve one but isn't interested in getting faster. He's helped out at one of the recent Toronto competitions.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I think that which country you live in has a great impact on how your parents will react towards cubes




I think you're being silly.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Mom: Was completely indifferent until my World Record, now thinks it is the only reason I'll get into college.




It's not even an unofficial world record.


----------



## xkevx (Jun 16, 2010)

My mom is so against me buyiin cube...she think its nth but a waste of money, but those money is my hard-earned money -.-
she will scream at me -.-

my dad, hack care~ lol~~

i oso hack care my mom!!!

CUBE OWNS!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Mom: Was completely indifferent until my World Record, now thinks it is the only reason I'll get into college.
> ...



You're right, but it is an official unofficial world record.

(This stuff gets pretty silly sometimes.  I have an unofficial world record, but no official unofficial world records.)


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

'official unofficial' = unofficial imo


----------



## riffz (Jun 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 'official unofficial' = unofficial imo



Agreed. I mean, how many people have even had a chance to do Skewb as an unofficial event at a comp?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

riffz said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > 'official unofficial' = unofficial imo
> ...



I think the idea of any world record would make people exaggerate it, even just a little bit.


----------



## Forte (Jun 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



I believe Rubikskewb got to do Skewb at Japan Open, and he averages sub10 lol

EDIT: Skewb results from Japan Open

[1]新名 秀樹(13)
A:9.63 B:7.18

[2]伏見 有史(37)
A:16.73 B:11.09

[3]牧野 由希子(19)
A:18.32 B:16.41

[4]鈴木 洋平(74)
A:19.60 B:12.96

[5]長谷田 貴史(61)
A:25.35 B:19.55

[6]佐藤 真一郎(10)
A:26.86 B:23.66

[7]荒木 由布(18)
A:28.76 B:20.91

[8]鈴木 真由(75)
A: B:


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Jun 16, 2010)

My parents don't mind me doing it. They don't mind buying them for me, and my dad AND my mom are willing to drive an hour to take me to a competition. 

Here's how they feel about buying me cubes, how does 250$ worth of cubes for christmas sound? That's what i got for christmas . They basically don't mind me doing it, but they don't care a whole lot. The only tme they care is when it gets in the way of my school work or chores around the house. Oh, and when i wanna get a new 333 when i already had some.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 16, 2010)

ProfilesRubiks said:


> My parents don't mind me doing it. They don't mind buying them for me, and my dad AND my mom are willing to drive an hour to take me to a competition.
> 
> Here's how they feel about buying me cubes, how does 250$ worth of cubes for christmas sound? That's what i got for christmas . They basically don't mind me doing it, but they don't care a whole lot. The only tme they care is when it gets in the way of my school work or chores around the house. Oh, and when i wanna get a new 333 when i already had some.


Swap parents with ya.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2010)

Forte said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



Looks like they didn't get the skewb results entered for the Japan Open - they should get that done. (I just bugged Jim Mertens about getting them entered for the Ohio Open.)

Also, Chris's OUWR was for a single of 6.34, which beat Rubikskewb's best single of 7.18. And besides that, skewb singles are LOL anyway. My best at home is sub-5 (4.86).


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 16, 2010)

Jesus Christ, can't someone feel good about themselves without being over analyzed to hell and back?

For a while there I thought it was something to be proud of. Guess not.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 16, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Jesus Christ, can't someone feel good about themselves without being over analyzed to hell and back?
> 
> For a while there I thought it was something to be proud of. Guess not.



A WR is a WR not matter what. Good job Chris. Glad I was there to see it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus Christ, can't someone feel good about themselves without being over analyzed to hell and back?
> ...



Sorry if I came across wrong with that - I actually agree. You got an OUWR fair and square, and you should enjoy it - it is still something to be proud of. I said a skewb single is LOL, but it's no more so than a 2x2x2 single. Congratulations!

And by the way, Chris, I believe it was you that "taught" me how to solve skewb (with a message elsewhere on this forum); I still basically use your method, but with a couple of extra algorithms to handle the especially ugly cases. I averaged 17.44 at the Ohio Open, so I'm close to you!


----------



## Forte (Jun 17, 2010)

lol Chris, I already knew about the Skewb at Japan Open, but it's kinda unfair for him if you say that you have the Skewb average when he's beaten it by 7 seconds 2 months earlier >_>

cheer up, you need more happy


----------



## RealDeal (Jun 17, 2010)

My parents are somewhat supportive of my cubing. My mom does not really like it when i spend money on new puzzles, but I just tell her that it is better than buying drugs in which she agrees and forgets about everything.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2010)

Forte said:


> lol Chris, I already knew about the Skewb at Japan Open, but it's kinda unfair for him if you say that you have the Skewb average when he's beaten it by 7 seconds 2 months earlier >_>
> 
> cheer up, you need more happy



He never said he had the skewb average. He has the skewb single.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 17, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Mom: Was completely indifferent until my World Record, now thinks it is the only reason I'll get into college.
> 
> Dad: Indifferent. Still is.
> 
> ...



Only reason you'll get into college? You've said multiple times on stream that you're in several AP classes and have a GPA over 4.0. That's got to count for something to college admissions officers.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 17, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Mom: Was completely indifferent until my World Record, now thinks it is the only reason I'll get into college.
> ...



Yeah, my mom doesn't think it's good enough.

~Chris


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



How about your SAT score?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 17, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > InfernoTowel said:
> ...



2260, not as good as I was hoping for though =[


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Hey that's decent! With a gpa above 4, a strong SAT, hard classes, and youtube and OUWR you should easily make it into all UC's.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jun 17, 2010)

well lets put it this way i get yelled at because i "cube too loud" i cant tell you how many times my dad has threatend to shoot it with a shotgun lol


----------



## denhil3 (Jun 17, 2010)

gyc6001 said:


> denhil3 said:
> 
> 
> > My parents dont really care about the cubes, they kinda hate it. It really hard for me to buy another cubes. Iam sure they want me to give up. Wat should i do?
> ...





riffz said:


> gyc6001 said:
> 
> 
> > denhil3 said:
> ...


Thanks alot for your help. I'll i think it will help but if i wanna buy some other cubes i have to ask them for money


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 17, 2010)

RealDeal said:


> My parents are somewhat supportive of my cubing. My mom does not really like it when i spend money on new puzzles, but I just tell her that it is better than buying drugs in which she agrees and forgets about everything.



I'll do that now! Thanks!


----------



## Erdos (Jun 18, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > 2260, not as good as I was hoping for though =[
> ...



I have slightly better stats than that (2400 superscore, 16 APs total, 3.98 UW GPA, etc.) and I got into all the UCs with lots of scholarships. I also got into Princeton, Caltech, UPenn, and Yale so your stats really aren't that bad at all. Combine that with the somewhat unique extracurricular of cubing and your skills and then you got a pretty solid application (assuming you have some other great extracurriculars, awards, essays, etc.). 2260 is a slightly above average score for the Ivys (not sure about 2010 data though), and a much higher score than the average at UCs.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 18, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> BTW for the 3rd Time: Im asain, but my parents aren't.



?????


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 18, 2010)

ProfilesRubiks said:


> My parents don't mind me doing it. They don't mind buying them for me, and my dad AND my mom are willing to drive



TWSS. and TWHS


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 18, 2010)

Both my parents support me alot. But my mom's sometimes annoying
because some of the cubes I want are kind of expensive and she says
it's a waste.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jun 18, 2010)

My parents hate me cubing because it's too noisy and a waste of gas. My dad got over it though, he's somewhat okay with it, but will only drive about 3-4, possibly 5 hours for a competition. He thinks >5 is absurd, so basically Dallas, Houston (i think), Austin, possibly San Antonio, and I think Lufkin.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 18, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> My parents hate me cubing because it's too noisy and a *waste of gas*. My dad got over it though, he's somewhat okay with it, but will only drive about 3-4, possibly 5 hours for a competition. He thinks >5 is absurd, so basically Dallas, Houston (i think), Austin, possibly San Antonio, and I think Lufkin.



Tell that to Cube4You/


----------



## flan (Jun 18, 2010)

my family think its just another wierd thing im obsessed with such as lock picking which i gave up because locks cost so much and break. they seem to think that this obsession will pass. as for my friends they quite like it. especially when i solve it while really drunk 5 minutes after being sick (this actually happend twice).

my older brother is a bit like me that he likes getting good at something but it has to be free. pen spinning in one hand while working is one and minesweeper while he is supposed to be working is another.

Edit : my first ever post i think! <3


----------



## adfoote (Sep 25, 2010)

my mom is okay with it, except if i practice for like more than 2-3 hours. my dad is meh about it. im allowed to order cubes like once a month.
my friends dad is like WAY into it. he cant cube himself, but every time my friend gets a new pb hes like (insert censored language here) YEA


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 25, 2010)

my mom is really interested in my cubing accomplishments and cubing in general, my dad not so much but he is taking me to a competition soon so i think he will get over it. as for brother/sisters they hate the clicking sound and think im a geek/loser for cubing. so i cube in front of them to annoy them


----------



## kvaele (Sep 25, 2010)

My friends hate the clicking sound, and reduced me to using my silent cube around them (which is fine, because when I time myself again, I usually get solves a few seconds under my previous times). My parents don't mind, but kinda judge me for wanting to buy new cubes, and have refused to let me get CRC or jig-a-loo or anything. They claim that the WD-40 that we have will work fine. IT DOESNT!!! It has killed 3 of my rubiks brand cubes, yet they fail to believe me. Atleast there are thousands of people on here who do understand...


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 25, 2010)

My parents like me cubing. My mom likes me getting a sub 26 average. And my dad really likes my v cube 7 solving he always likes to see me solve it faster than the previous solve. But he doesnt like when i speedcube on the 3x3 during dinner. he says its to annoying and i should be talking during dinner.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 25, 2010)

Dad - "Bloody waste of time."
Everyone else in my family tries to act interested ("hey, so... what's your best rubik's cube time"), but they really couldn't care less.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 25, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Dad - "Bloody waste of time."
> Everyone else in my family tries to act interested ("hey, so... what's your best rubik's cube time"), but they really couldn't care less.


 
Same. I really think my parents are trying to get me to stop cubing. They blame me going to bed too late and me spending too much time on the computer on the cube, and won't let me go to competitions.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2010)

Where there's a KFC, there's a cube.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 29, 2010)

My mother listens carefully to anything I say about cubing, asks lots of questions, and is very interested. She even tried to solve a 2x2x2 the other day but refused to accept my help after fiddling with it for ages. 

My dad is the kind of person who is proud of it and finds it interesting, but he is too pompous to admit that. Whenever he's near me while I'm cubing, I can see him watching me in the corner of my eye and when I look at him, he quickly looks away to make it seem that he is not interested. I heard him say to someone the other day: 'He solves it in the blink of an eye, like this. *does some fingertrick motions*' The other person: 'Oh really?'  

And I only average 45 seconds lol. (yup, still stuck :fp) He'll never brag about it again though cause we got into this huge verbal fight and he hasn't been saying a word to me ever since, and he probably never will anymore but that's another story.

Ah, sorry for the kick, I just noticed that, seems like I dug too far into the off-topic section.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Sep 29, 2010)

I try to learn my mother how to solve the cube, she abandon after the cross on the first face


----------



## avgdi (Sep 29, 2010)

My parents don't mind it. My father is a little more interested in it than my mother. My siblings wanted to learn how to solve a cube, but stopped when they found out there are a few algorithms you had to memorize. And surprisingly my non-cubing friends think it's really cool.


----------



## Nestor (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm 33.. my parents like the cube but they think I'm addicted to it. My wife loves that I have a hobby that keeps me off going crazy (I used to do extreme sports, permanent ankle injury took most of them out) but she hates it when I use my AV at night...

.. darn noisy cube drives everyone crazy after a while.

OH! And I taught my brother how to solve it, LBL and hes getting into it


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2010)

My non-cuber friends thinks its cool. My parents are fine with it, and I taught my dad how to solve the F2L with LBL.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 30, 2010)

My sister thinks it's dorky but she doesn't really have anything against it, my brother thinks it's kind of cool. My mom thinks it's interesting but she doesn't understand why I need so many or how I can do it for more than about 10 minutes before getting bored. My dad used to cube a bit back in the '80s (not seriously, and he doesn't remember how to solve more than the first 2 layers either) so he doesn't really have anything against it.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

Nobody in my family really encourages it. When I'm not being super loud with my AV they tolerate it but nobody asks what I've learned or about times. I stopped telling them personal bests after about 40 seconds because nobody was interested. We also have only one computer and it's near the TV so I get booted out a lot while I'm doing averages if someone wants to watch a show(Thank you iiTimer for iPod touch:tu). More and more of my friends are getting into cubing as I get better though and that's really cool. I found out there's a senior at my school who tried previously to start a Rubik's Cube Club but didn't get anywhere with it(She's a 1:15 solver). I might try to give it another go with her since I have no competition. The closest person to me that I know has a PB of 45 and it was pretty lucky I guess. I'm the only one who knows the name of my method lol


----------



## xdaragon (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmmm.. Well my brother doesn't encourage it my sister could care less. My mom and dad encourage I should cube, Though my parents used to cubers themself .


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 30, 2010)

My family doesn't encourage me, but they don't discourage me either. They are relatively indifferent and started to become unimpressed when I hit ~30 seconds awhile back. Whenever I do it in school, tons of people are interested in it, but I've yet to teach a person and have them stick with it. My math teacher is actually the one that got me into cubing, so he encourages me a lot in school though.


----------



## charliemnky (Sep 30, 2010)

im so sorry this is way off topic but i am new to this site and i was wondering how do i post a thread?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 30, 2010)

charliemnky said:


> im so sorry this is way off topic but i am new to this site and i was wondering how do i post a thread?


Go to the appropiate section and find the button that says "Post Thread" or something.


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 30, 2010)

most of my family hates it because the "clicking"(they call the sound clicking) is very loud


----------



## imaghost (Sep 30, 2010)

My mom does not really care if I do, she realizes it is my hobby and something that I like to do. My dad is completely against me spending any money on anything saying that it has better use somewhere else. But, whenever someone else is at my house or something, my family sort of shows me off to them. My brother does this as well, probably sub-consciously, but is impressed at my skills at it. He does not care that much for learning. I got quite famous my senior year at school, got a page in the yearbook about it. Most people will remember me for it. That and my hair. I was, and still am, the fastest person I have ever met. Right now I am averaging 19s and sometimes 18, fastest avg of 5 is 14, fastest time is 12. I have had 13 different 12 second solves.


----------



## EricReese (Sep 30, 2010)

My parents don't even know I can solve it yet, they are too busy asking my brother how his rubik's cube adventures go

T.T


----------



## kvaele (Sep 30, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> most of my family hates it because the "clicking"(they call the sound clicking) is very loud


 
I have the same problem with my friends at school. They don't mind my "silent cube" (i used some petroleum to corrode the plastic a tad bit to reduce friction and sound) but when i use my "good cube" they kinda get annoyed by the sound. A girl in my grade reffers to the sound as a mad man clicking a button. wha?
The "amazingness" has worn off with my family too. When I was a begginer, they would be amazed with a sub- 3:00 time. Now, they only comment on slow solves. They dont mind, but they dont encourage me either. they ridicule my speed. if only i could tell them STFU...


----------



## beardo (Oct 6, 2010)

My parents are tired of hearing me talk about methods. They don't really understand what the point of OLL/PLL is, or having a fast f2l + cross. They just tune me out when I talk about it.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 6, 2010)

When I first started solving, they were cool with it, then I started spending hours with my cube and now they just get annoyed.


----------



## NeuwDk (Oct 6, 2010)

My parents just tells me to do my homework instead of cubing - so they're ok with it I guess, but think my priorities should be changed. Although they support my gymnastics alot, even though that is for like 10-12 hours a week and cubing is taking around around 0-30 minutes pr. day.


----------



## clover (Oct 6, 2010)

my mum is forcing to quit cubing next year.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 6, 2010)

clover said:


> my mum is forcing to quit cubing next year.


 
Why next year?


----------



## clover (Oct 6, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Why next year?



Well i just started this year and next i'm going to be in grade 10 which means i have to prepare for year 11 exams.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 6, 2010)

Cube by night under your blanket with a flashlight like a real man


----------



## Chrish (Oct 6, 2010)

clover said:


> Well i just started this year and next i'm going to be in grade 10 which means i have to prepare for year 11 exams.


 
School is overrated till grade 12. Nothing [actually] matters until then.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 6, 2010)

clover said:


> Well i just started this year and next i'm going to be in grade 10 which means i have to prepare for year 11 exams.


 
Damn, that's intense, I didn't study for year 11, 12 or 13 exams  I never knew people took school so seriously, not many people I knew studied at all. University is where it gets serious, until then, you're just a child.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Cube by night under your blanket with a flashlight like a real man


 I've done this.

Also, do virtual solving, assuming you have access to computers.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 6, 2010)

Chrish said:


> School is overrated till grade 12. Nothing [actually] matters until then.


 
You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## flan (Oct 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I've done this.
> 
> Also, do virtual solving, assuming you have access to computers.


 
I've just come back from a long train journey which I spent a good portion of playing on the rubiks app on ipod touch. My best time is 40 secs so a bit faster than my OH


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 6, 2010)

I am currently teaching my mom the cube. My goal is to let her do a succesfull solve in a competition.


----------



## Chrish (Oct 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> You've got to be kidding me.


If you don't believe me.. come back to my comment when you're older.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2010)

SAT.


----------



## hoopee (May 18, 2011)

My dad is pretty neutral. My mom often jokes about cubing but not evil way 
My friends can't solve it. Sometimes they are amazed and can't figure out how I can do it, sometimes they just get annoyed.


----------



## izovire (May 18, 2011)

My parents are heavily against cubing and puzzles. I grew up on a farm and if I do anything that's not related to the farm I'm not good for anything in life. They never visited my store either!


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 18, 2011)

My parents complains that if i cube too much ill get RSI which is partly true but they discourage me


----------



## 5BLD (May 18, 2011)

My mum is jealous and my dad doesn't care (in a nice way, like he doesn't want to interfere). 
My friends give me most of the support.


----------



## cubeslayer (May 18, 2011)

let's see, if you're not studying to become a doctor anything you are doing is a waste of time...typical Asian mentality, I suppose.


----------



## ianography (May 18, 2011)

My parents couldn't be more supportive of my cubing. They find it to be one of the coolest hobbies ever (which is true ) and they became even more supportive of it after I went to a competition.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 18, 2011)

My dad doesn't really mind it, but my mum finds it really impressive.


----------



## 5BLD (May 18, 2011)

ianography said:


> My parents couldn't be more supportive of my cubing. They find it to be one of the coolest hobbies ever (which is true ) and they became even more supportive of it after I went to a competition.


 
You, sir, are extremely lucky.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 18, 2011)

My mom mostly gets annoyed if I do it for a while, especially in the car, although does let me get cubes sometimes, as long as I have a good reason and didn't get one for a while. My dad, who takes me to all the competitions, is pretty supportive, but he's like that for most things. 
So yeah.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 18, 2011)

My Dad cubes and thinks it's cool  my Mom is pretty neutral about this but every once in a while she wants me to take a break. (It's not really that bad) My two sisters also cube


----------



## Owen (May 18, 2011)

They don't care, but my father likes bringing me to competitions, because he can take pictures and write.


----------



## Keban (May 18, 2011)

my dad keeps saying i don't have any friends anymore because I cube too much.

true story.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 18, 2011)

Keban said:


> my dad keeps saying i don't have any friends anymore because I cube too much.
> 
> true story.


 
silly papa


----------



## jrb (May 18, 2011)

My parents are fine with me cubing.


----------



## RaresB (May 18, 2011)

Exactly in the smae boat. But my mom is nicer. She even times me if i want her to with me IPOD


----------



## andreccantin (May 19, 2011)

My dad is VERY supportive, he's helped ENORMOUSLY in getting NCR-RCN 2011 going (without him, there would be no NCR) and has also developed a hobby of scrambling my and my brother's puzzles when he sees them (which keeps us solving in cubing demos promoting the competition).
He also occasionally drives my family to Toronto for their competitions.

in sum, awesome support


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 19, 2011)

Parents don't really care that much, but my mom tells me I'm going to get arthritis if I keep it up.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 19, 2011)

All of my family hate it ... the only one who remotely encourages is my mother, and that's only when im upstairs with loud music on so she cant hear the cube ...
i have taught my sister how to solve but she still calls me a nerd for knowing how ... talk about a hypocrite


----------



## Bapao (May 19, 2011)

izovire said:


> My parents are heavily against cubing and puzzles. I grew up on a farm and if I do anything that's not related to the farm I'm not good for anything in life. They never visited my store either!


 
Wow...that's harsh...


----------



## Tim Major (May 19, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> My Dad cubes and thinks it's cool  my Mom is pretty neutral about this but every once in a while she wants me to take a break. (It's not really that bad)


 
This pretty much sums it up. My Dad does 5 or 6 solves a day, and has competed in the last few comps


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 19, 2011)

Yeah my parents are cool about it, they don't mind at all. Plus my mum has driven me to a few comps in the past which was really nice of her seeing as they were rather far away.


----------



## goflb (May 19, 2011)

my parents think its cool.
however, they get concerned over my fingers...


and my purchasing of new puzzles.


----------



## Zane_C (May 19, 2011)

Dad: Thinks it's ok, doesn't cube a great deal but still wants to get faster. Has entered in 2 comps.
Mum: Meh, doesn't cube and isn't too into it, but is good about me cubing.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 19, 2011)

they think it should be ahobby not sport  
meh...
i have to focus on work anyway


----------



## E3cubestore (May 19, 2011)

My parents have been supportive of cubing for the most part. At first, they were kind of upset that I was spending money on cubes and my Mom was like "You always want one more", which is true.

Anyway, when I started my cubing store, I no longer buy them for myself, and so my parents are completely supportive.


----------



## KitKat (May 19, 2011)

My dad is ok with it .. but my mum think its something which will never benefit me in a million years .... besides cubing i also like anime and she calls me dumb cause im doing unworthy things .... basically she thinks my cube collection a waste of space and she once made me cry till i got a fever cause she threw away my vcube 7X7X7 .... i hate my mum so much.. F*** her


----------



## Bapao (May 19, 2011)

KitKat said:


> My dad is ok with it .. but my mum think its something which will never benefit me in a million years .... besides cubing i also like anime and she calls me dumb cause im doing unworthy things .... basically she thinks my cube collection a waste of space and she once made me cry till i got a fever cause she threw away my vcube 7X7X7 .... i hate my mum so much.. F*** her


 
Would you mind me coming over to elbow your mum in the teeth a few times? What a b*tch!...sorry 
It's hard to love your parents when they act like terrorists and selfish pricks, I know how it feels...


----------



## 5BLD (May 19, 2011)

KitKat: That must be horrible! I feel so sorry for you!
I'm a bit worried cause my mum's like that too, but she has gone only as far as saying it's a waste of time/space, useless skill, dumb etc.
But throwing away your V-Cube!? I want to say what b4p4076 said but I really shouldn't.
In both of our cases, I think they are jealous. But yours is much worse


----------



## Ltsurge (May 19, 2011)

kit kat: The trials of cubing, stand the test


----------



## Bapao (May 20, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> kit kat: The trials of cubing, stand the test


 
Yeah but it shouldn't have to be that way! I felt so sad and angry when I read KitKats post. I'm a parent and I guess things trigger my emotions differently these days...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (May 23, 2011)

My mom thinks it's fun to time me with her cellphone, but she won't understand why I need so many cubes. My dad thinks it's rather funny, I don't think he remembers how to do it, they both did it at least a few times when they were young, but my dad solved one layer of my V-Cube 7 that I just got for my birthday. And how would he know about reduction anyway?


----------



## Zbox95 (May 24, 2011)

My family dosen't think that my cubing hobby is bad and they do encourage me . . . a bit. 
Just as long as I don't cube while eating and after 22 pm.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 24, 2011)

Zbox95 said:


> Just as long as I don't cube while eating and after *22 pm.*


 How about after 22 AM?

lol


----------



## cube yin (May 29, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm 46, and my parents tolerate it. Probably mainly because they're proud of their grandchildren being able to cube so well.  Also because being able to attend cubing competitions (Virginia Opens) has encouraged us to come visit them a couple of times.
> 
> As for my kids - we actively encourage our kids to cube. (But we don't push it on them - my kids have barely touched a cube since the Indiana Open.) I think my kids sometimes think I cube too much.


I'm 43.I encourage my kid to cube. I think my kid sometimes think I cube too much,too.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 29, 2011)

My parents are pretty chill about cubing although if i have bad marks they are complaining that I do too much. The only thing they are little picky about is ordering new cubes. It is kinda hard to explain to them if you have a bad 4x4 (ES) that you want to buy a new one. They dont get that if you already haave a 4x4 that you buy another one... But when i just have good marks on school my father is pretty interested in cubing. He can solve a pyraminx xD. My mother could solve it in the 80s but isnt interested in it anymore


----------



## goflb (May 29, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> It is kinda hard to explain to them if you have a bad 4x4 (ES) that you want to buy a new one. They dont get that if you already haave a 4x4 that you buy another one...


 
this.


----------



## mazter2010 (May 29, 2011)

for me its a pain to convince my parents into allowing me to order cubes, I pay for the cubes but I dont have a paypal account or a valid credit card.
my parents are ok with the fact that I love cubing, but they often think that I do it "too much"
I guess theyre right sometimes, but cubing is a good hobby
my parents dont consider cubing as a "hobby" but more like as something im into, and I dont like that..


----------



## cs071020 (May 29, 2011)

my parents think that cubes are just for young childen,they dont encorage me to being a speedcuber,they want me to spend more time on studies,they are trying to stop me,but I still playing


----------



## collinbxyz (May 29, 2011)

me have a mommy 
and me gots a daddy
and me likes my cubbbbeees


----------



## ianography (May 29, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> me have a mommy
> and me gots a daddy
> and me likes my cubbbbeees


 
i has a mommy 
and i gots a daddy 
and me likes my cubbbeees too!


----------



## riffz (May 29, 2011)

My mom is supportive but doesn't understand how to solve one and has no interest in learning.

My dad actually sparked my interest in cubing to some degree because he learned from an online tutorial before I did. He's pretty good at solving puzzles intuitively and has solved my Rubik's Clock, pyraminx, etc without assistance, as well as the centers of my 7x7 before he got bored.


----------



## Julian (May 29, 2011)

My parents are pretty supportive 
My dad could solve it in the 80s, and i wouldn't have gotten into speedcubing if he didn't have a cube laying around when i found Dan Brown's tutorial. Nowadays he can solve the F2L, but isn't interested in relearning LL. I also taught him how to solve a pyraminx using face-by-face.
Once, he managed to solve the first layer of a 5x5 without any help.

My mom is also supportive.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 3, 2011)

My parents are totally cool about cubing as long as I don't do it around them. They also don't care when I order cubes, just as lond as I pay for them. After all, it is my money.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 3, 2011)

My parents are very supportive of my speedcubing endeavors... as long as I don't spend all my time speedcubing.

They're usually reluctant to buy cube because, well... bills. I guess that's just life...


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 3, 2011)

I used their credit card to get my 1st 2 cubes.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 28, 2011)

I dont know if this is the right thread but my parents are supportive but they dont understand the concept of collecting and speedcubing. I want to go to more competitions but they say "its to far" or "you have already been to one, why do you have to go to another?" They just dont get it.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 28, 2011)

My mother hates cubing, just when my little brother got into it, she became supportive, now that he stopped practicing, she hates it again; my father kinda likes it, he only has to learn pll to solve the cube..


----------



## Hovair (Aug 28, 2011)

Parents just dont get it


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 28, 2011)

parents threatened to smash my self-modded guhong with a hammer if i didn't stop cubing.


----------



## aaronb (Aug 28, 2011)

My dad is supportive; when I tell him how I just got a new PB time, he will say, " Wow, you're only X seconds off the WR now." And he doesn't mind me buying cubes as long as I pay for them. My mom is neutral. She gets annoyed when I cube "too much" (No such thing in my world ). My sister? She thinks it's "weird" and that I should do something cooler, like playing guitar. (I already play guitar at least a half hour a day.)


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 28, 2011)

my dad doesn't mind it as long as I do it in another room so the clicking isnt as loud and he lets me buy cubes if I pay for them. My mom hates it.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 28, 2011)

my dad flat out hates it wenever i buy a cube and it is over 20 dollars he smacks me wit his belt, but my mom thinks that it is a good hobby


----------



## Hovair (Aug 28, 2011)

I wish parents would get it


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 29, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> my dad flat out hates it wenever i buy a cube and it is over 20 dollars *he smacks me wit his belt,* but my mom thinks that it is a good hobby


 
You should probably do something about that :3


----------



## geekygeek (Aug 29, 2011)

They're both kinda neutral. My mom was amazed for the first week or two and so was my dad, after a while they got sick of it. Sometimes they'll spark an interest. I taught my dad just to do the first layer. My friends are amazed. Before class starts I would just stand there and do a solve and like 50 people would crowd around me . My weird friend called me wizard every time I passed him between periods. Friends don't mind and they beg me to do it. I don't know if they'll get bored of it. I just showed them last friday.


----------



## ianography (Aug 29, 2011)

I know I posted in here already, but I just have to say again: parents should be supportive of their child's hobby, no matter what it may be. If their child is good at something and likes it, and the parents don't like it, then they need to learn how to accept it.

Now, if it's cooking meth, that's another thing.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2011)

As for my mom : I only see her once every ~3 months for 5-8 days at a time. Since I've only been cubing since January, she's only seen my cubing twice. Once in March, once in late July. Last time I saw her I was averaging ~27. Now I have my first speedcube, a ZhanChi, and average ~21. Hopefully by the time I see her in October I'll be fully sub-20  She's interested by it and encourages me.

As for daddy-o : Every now and then he'll make a remark that I cube too much. But for the most part it seems like he doesn't have a huge problem with it. He likes seeing me get sub-20 times. He could solve the 3x3 in about a minute back in the 80s but no longer has interest in doing it himself. He bought me my first speedcube about a week ago after a lot of begging. He, like many other parents, does not trust the internet. I told him not to worry and that Izovire's shop would be perfect  I should try to convince him to let me get a LanLan 2x2 soon. He'll be hard to convince on a 4x4 because they're a bit pricey for his tastes. He's letting me go to my first competition in November with the only cubing friend I have and his dad! (Indiana Open) I'd call my dad neutral on the matter.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I should try to convince him to let me get a LanLan 2x2 soon. He'll be hard to convince on a 4x4 because they're a bit pricey for his tastes. .


 
A shengshou v3 only costs $10 on lightake with free shipping


----------



## cubernya (Aug 29, 2011)

I have it for $9 with free shipping...lol


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 29, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I have it for $9 with free shipping...lol


 
oh and that too


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2011)

I might just wait until the price for the Dayan+mf8 drops to under $15 (Preferably with free shipping ). He paid 18.75 or something like that for my ZhanChi from Izovire's shop so I think next time I ask him for anything it will be a LanLan 2x2, Maru lube, and/or some type of 4x4.

How good is the Shengshou, anyway?


----------



## asportking (Aug 29, 2011)

My parents don't say much, but I think they're kind of on the edge about it. I feel if I bought enough cubes at once, I'd finally make them crack.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 29, 2011)

Jaycee, the shengshou v3 is very good.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Jaycee, the shengshou v3 is very good.


 
I just saw a review somewhere else on the forum, and the only downsides I saw were that inner layers catch sometimes and it looks very small :/

It looks just barely bigger than a 3x3 to me, and that makes me wonder how turning single inner layers would be.

Well, I'll bring up to my dad in 2/3 weeks that I can get a 2x2 and 4x4 with free shipping for less than I got my 3x3.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 29, 2011)

My parents don't really care, that actually think it's nice that I'm doing something besides video games (lol). They let me buy cubes whenever, etc.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 29, 2011)

asportking said:


> My parents don't say much, but I think they're kind of on the edge about it. I feel if I bought enough cubes at once, I'd finally make them crack.


 
Dude, make a $130 for cubes, and see what they say.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 29, 2011)

my parents think i cube too much.... they already took all my cubes once.... not letting them do that again no matter what.....
my mom wants me to go to a competition just so i can put it in my college application (im pretty sure thats why)
all my cubes except my rubik's brand were bought in china then someone just brought them to the US when someone we know comes back from china. now i can't even ask for any more cubes because my mom thinks im using up all my grandparents money :'(
10+ cubes (including dayan guhong, mirror blocks, some 4x4s, and magics) was barely 20 bucks US.... i mean its so much cheaper....


----------



## asportking (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Dude, make a $130 for cubes, and see what they say.


I'm not sure I'd really like to find out what they'd say....
I think the main thing that bugs them though is when I have like 10 3x3s. In their eyes, every 3x3 is the same, and you only need one.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 29, 2011)

asportking said:


> I'm not sure I'd really like to find out what they'd say....
> I think the main thing that bugs them though is when I have like 10 3x3s. In their eyes, every 3x3 is the same, and you only need one.


 
Then sell the ones you don't use


----------



## asportking (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Then sell the ones you don't use


But I use just about all of them. I've got:
Zhanchi (my main)
Ghosthand I (can't get rid of it since my brother's using it, but it's still technically mine)
Some cube that I don't know the name of (same as ghosthand)
Broken guhong (trying to fix it)
White Ghosthand I (very first speedcube, can't get rid of that)
Keychain cube (parents got me that, so I don't want to sell it)
Mini Type C (same as ghosthand, although I might be able to sell it soon)
Void cube (cause it's cool)
Icon cube (don't really use it, but who's going to buy an icon cube?)


----------



## Deluchie (Aug 29, 2011)

If anything my mother likes me cubing, the only thing she doesn't like about cubing is the clicking noise that my cubes make. She doesn't mind that I buy cubes as long as i'm using my own money. She think its pretty cool that I can solve it "So fast!" (20 seconds), though she has no desire to solve it herself I have taught my brother to do it but he doesn't want to learn anything more than the basic beginner method. My father has only seen me cubing once as I don't see him very often but he seemed supportive of it.


----------



## cubeslayer (Sep 6, 2011)

My parents do not support cubing at all. They claim I waste my time on it. They have always taken my cubes when school starts in the fall. They plan to this year as well.


----------



## Weston (Sep 6, 2011)

My parents hated me cubing until I got OH NAR and they realized that I can put that on my college resume. lol.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 6, 2011)

Weston said:


> My parents hated me cubing until I got OH NAR and they realized that I can put that on my college resume. lol.


 lol

My parents are ok, for example my mother is quite supportive, my dad doesn't mind it but he really hates the clicking of my GuHong and some other puzzles.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 6, 2011)

Weston said:


> My parents hated me cubing until I got OH NAR and they realized that I can put that on my college resume. lol.


 
lol ya that's the only reason my mom wants me to go to a competition  so i can write it on my college stuff.... but i can only cube when my parents aren't around me.... they threw my cubes at a wall :'( but it was a rubik's brand so i didnt care but what if it was a guhong?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 6, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> they threw my cubes at a wall :'(


 
Why would they do that? Then the wall would be damaged.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 7, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Why would they do that? Then the wall would be damaged.


 
i can't stand a cube that isn't solved.... they got mad cuz i was taking too long (only needed 3 more secs) and threw it at the wall.... didn't really do much damage to the wall though, mostly the cube


----------



## cityzach (Sep 7, 2011)

my parents are pretty supportive. my dad always takes me to competitions with no issues. he enjoys watching me solve officially lol. 

my mom on the other hand doesnt get the point. she gives me a hard time whenever i wanna order cubes, and hates when i cube in the living room and yells at me to stop. but she is still very excited when i tell her i did really good at a competition lol


----------



## Cubewarrior (Sep 7, 2011)

My parents don't support it. My mom asks me questions about it but really isn't interested or just doesn't care. My dad, on the other hand, thinks it's retarded and calls me a retard for doing it. He can solve it though in around 2 minutes. I average 20 seconds with pure Fridrich, never been to a competition, and probably will never get to go.


----------



## ianography (Sep 7, 2011)

Cubewarrior said:


> My parents don't support it. My mom asks me questions about it but really isn't interested or just doesn't care. My dad, on the other hand, thinks it's retarded and calls me a retard for doing it. He can solve it though in around 2 minutes. I average 20 seconds with pure Fridrich, never been to a competition, and probably will never get to go.


 
Your DAD calls you *RETARDED*? Do I need to call the authorities?


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 7, 2011)

They hate the clicking, I like the clicking noise. I think it's because it's annoying when you can't see it maybe.


----------



## Winston Yang (Sep 7, 2011)

Nah no one does.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 7, 2011)

Cubewarrior said:


> My dad, on the other hand, thinks it's retarded and calls me a retard for doing it.


 
What? I am 13 years old (going to be 14 in a few months) and even I know that parents just can't call their kids retarded, or insult them at all for that matter.


----------



## rj (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry for bump. 

My Dad is learning, but is quite unsupportive, my Mom knows f2l but no LL. 2 little brothers can solve. The girl whom I fancy has no interest, but thinks it's cool.

My parents don't like my cubing. (If I didn't hide all my cubes _really _well, they would be smashed.) They don't mind my ordering cubes, though.


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

rj said:


> Sorry for bump.
> 
> My Dad is learning, but is quite unsupportive, my Mom knows f2l but no LL. 2 little brothers can solve. The girl whom I fancy has no interest, but thinks it's cool.
> 
> My parents don't like my cubing. (If I didn't hide all my cubes _really _well, they would be smashed.) They don't mind my ordering cubes, though.



So your parents are learning to solve but they don't support it.. Strange.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 23, 2013)

My parents don't care much but my mom thinks I could have better things to do. Whi h admittedly I usually do. But I don't actually cube that often. Everyone else in my family hates the noise by now XP.


----------



## rj (Aug 23, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> So your parents are learning to solve but they don't support it.. Strange.



Yup. Weird. 


Lchu613 said:


> [h=2][/h] My parents don't care much but my mom thinks I could have better things to do. Whi h admittedly I usually do. But I don't actually cube that often. Everyone else in my family hates the noise by now XP.​



I don't cube that much either. 1 hour a day, tops.


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 24, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Everyone else in my family hates the noise by now XP.



My parents don't mind it. They said that it's a way to keep track of where I am at all times, like a cowbell XD


----------



## windhero (Aug 24, 2013)

Neither of my parents were impressed when I learned to solve the cube and still aren't (well I dont blame them). They dont really care either. They dont get why I am buying so many cubes though, but I can't blame them there either.

Some of my friends didnt like me cubing because they thought I couldnt concentrate on anything whilst solving, but then they got over it.


----------



## ludosandco (Aug 30, 2013)

My parents don't mind and are quite supportive but sometimes it annoys them when i cube at night


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 9, 2013)

Mom passed away before I got seriously into speedcubing and didn't say much about it when I was a kid.
Dad was always proud of me being able to solve the cube when I was still a kid back in the 80s. (He was the one who studied the books and taught me beginner's method.) Now he thinks I am wicked fast. When I told him I would probably be too busy to attend the local comp next year he said that I should still go.
Hubby is old school... he likes figuring out the cube entirely on his own and has solved the cube several times with his own method. He's picked up the cube more often since I got into cubing.
Kids just like messing with my cubes.


----------



## 755nbo (Sep 9, 2013)

My parents don't encourage me much but they do thing it's a nice hobby. I don't know if they would take me to a competition if I asked them, unless I insist on it.


----------



## kcl (Sep 9, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> My parents don't mind it. They said that it's a way to keep track of where I am at all times, like a cowbell XD



My parents say that too because all my hobbies have a distinctive noise :,D. (Cubes, Yoyos make a whirring noise, and shuffling cards makes noise too)


----------



## ianliu64 (Sep 19, 2013)

My parents love it.
They want me to get sub 15.


----------



## rj (Sep 19, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> My parents love it.
> They want me to get sub 15.



Wat.


----------



## ianliu64 (Sep 19, 2013)

rj said:


> Wat.



True story brah.


----------



## rj (Sep 20, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> True story brah.



My parents would (Insert wild expressions of ecstacy) if I quit!


----------



## 1LastSolve (Sep 20, 2013)

My parents like cubing, but they just don't like the noise. They encourage me to cube, but just not at certain times or places.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mom thinks it's stupid and that i'm obsessed, Dad encourages it because when he was 13 in 1981 his PB was around 45 seconds which at the time was only seven seconds from the world record. I keep trying to get him to let me teach him the beginner method again since he has long forgotten.


----------



## Branflakeftw (Oct 3, 2013)

My parents support my cubing! They love seeing me solve cubes. They don't particularly like the loud noises some of the cubes make though xD


----------



## Slapcuber (Oct 9, 2013)

My parents actually love the fact that i cube, before in middle school i was kinda pot head/skater so actually cubing has allowed me to become a normal human and now cubing has alllowed me to focus on being normal, now the benefit is me being normal= easier to get them bootayyys!!!!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 9, 2013)

My parents don't care one way or another.

If I do well in school, do extracurricular activities, and don't ask to go to too many competitions, they'll bring me wherever and let me buy whatever(on my own paycheck, of course).


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 9, 2013)

School comes first, but as long as I don't cube while they're watching tv (cause its too loud), they don't care.


----------



## GrandSlam (Jul 7, 2014)

My parents are totally fine with me Cubing, but they don't understand me waiting a month for a megaminx from China, then solving it in 4 hours on the first day, and immediately start shopping for a new cube. 

Anybody else have that happen sometimes?


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jul 7, 2014)

my mom gets tired of the sound from time to time. my dad thinks its pretty cool. And my girlfriend thinks its awesome and im in the process of teaching her, i just bought her a Stickerless (pink) Aolong. She is super excited.


----------



## 33croc (Jun 24, 2015)

*Parents hate cubing*

Hi
I was wondering dose anyones parents dislike them cubing


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 24, 2015)

Mine dislike when I do it too much >100 solves per day or if I spam tps when they are trying to sleep but we've come to a nice agreement and they respect my hobby and I respect that sometimes I go over the limits of annoying them with it, they don't hate it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 24, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Mine dislike when I do it too much >100 solves per day or if I spam tps when they are trying to sleep but we've come to a nice agreement and they respect my hobby and I respect that sometimes I go over the limits of annoying them with it, they don't hate it.



Same as this guy


----------



## NeilH (Jun 24, 2015)

My parents are supportive of it because it keeps me busy and is a good activity, but they don't like it when I cube way too much, like 200 solves. They help keep me from getting distracted during the school year.


----------



## Joey VOV (Jun 24, 2015)

My parents like it probably because its the only thing I do that gets me out of the house...
Also, they see it as an intellectual kind of thing, even though they know it doesn't take a genius to do it. They see it helps me break the ice when I meet new people, and gives me the ability to impress people, things like that.


----------



## supercube (Jun 24, 2015)

some parents might get bored with cubing simply because it can be incomprehensible to them. I don't think there are a lot of people that hate it. I do see a lot of parents driving children an hour or more to compete.


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2015)

No, but I didn't start speedcubing until after I had left home.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Jun 24, 2015)

Mine actually do hate it, but I think that may be towards my families issues (it's a long story). Anyway, they say that it is "repetitive" because you always go from one state (scrambled) to another state (solved). They are many logical counter-arguments to this, but they don't work on my parents. Another argument some parents may make is that ti is not as active as sports (you just exercise your hands and your mind) and that it may take away from someones grades. To that I agree with everyone else: Moderation is key.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jun 24, 2015)

My parents don't really care what i do as long as i don't disturb them.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 24, 2015)

Both of my parents are very supportive of it, my father used to drive me to every comp until I moved to my mothers, now I can drive/fly anywhere there is a comp! But back to topic, no, my parents do not hate cubing. In fact, they ask me questions about it quite a lot, including EXACTLY how to solve it, tips, whether or not I can teach people well, etc etc.


----------



## RobinFlick (Jun 24, 2015)

My parents hate it when I want to buy new cubes they think its waste of money.


----------



## 33croc (Jun 24, 2015)

suhas2112 said:


> My parents don't even know I can solve a cube in less than 30 seconds... They want me to stop cubing as they think that it distracts me too much from my studies... They also want me to stop as they think that I may get arthritis(spell check) from cubing too much!! LOL!!



same with mine my parents I have to cube when they are gone and they won't let me go to comps


----------



## patrickcuber (Jun 24, 2015)

My family doesn't really care. My brothers want to get into it though. My dad is just mezmorized by how I solve them. My grandma said it was a waste of time and it was taking away life expiriences.I don't care if people don't like it I just do it anyway.


----------



## nvpendsey (Jun 24, 2015)

Father say why do I need all these cubes and considers cubing as a waste of time and money.Still supports though.Mother neutral,


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 24, 2015)

My parents are fine with me cubing, but then I am 43.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jun 24, 2015)

my family doesn't really care they don't encourage it nor do they hate it


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 25, 2015)

My parents were always fine with it, but when I started competing they got more excited about it, now I have like 30 puzzles XD


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 5, 2015)

My mom thinks that with me learning all of the algorithms (just the standard ones just for the beginners method lol) makes me smarter in school. In reality, I am just spamming the alg over and over until it is muscle memory. Also, if I cube before homework or chores, then I am grounded from them for a certain amount of time. In one instance, I was grounded for 2 weeks. But I will say that doing BLD has helped me cram for a test in school though.


----------



## 33croc (Jul 27, 2015)

Dose anyone have any tips for cubing without your parents knowing


----------



## EternalE (Jul 28, 2015)

33croc said:


> Dose anyone have any tips for cubing without your parents knowing



Don't cube around them


----------



## Selkie (Jul 29, 2015)

Lets turn it on its head. Try to get my teenage kids to cube, not interested, even when dad gets sub 15 average of 12!


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 29, 2015)

33croc said:


> Dose anyone have any tips for cubing without your parents knowing



Put lots of the lighter lube (ie. Not the heavy one inside the cubies) on your cubes. It makes it quieter.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 29, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Put lots of the lighter lube on your cubes. It makes it quieter.



That seems like a pretty bad idea to me.

Anyway my parents don't mind me being a cuber, my dad gets annoyed when I order 3x3's but he's fine when i order puzzles I don't have.


----------



## Deval97 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Anyway my parents don't mind me being a cuber, my dad gets annoyed when I order 3x3's but he's fine when i order puzzles I don't have.



My parents also don't mind as long as I study....but they also argue with me for ordering 3x3s.
How can I explain difference between cubes to them!


----------



## richardye1 (Aug 12, 2015)

parents love it lol, once i was cubing on an R train and this guy recorded me the whole time (I even pulled off a sub 9 single).


----------



## Ben Wak (Sep 7, 2015)

my family wont shut up about how the rubiks cube is so hard and if I can do it I shuld be getting As on my work iv tried to tel them it is not hard but you know I cant do anything about it they think im cool tho


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 7, 2015)

My parents complains of the noise  
I taught my brother to cube. He's still slow though. But he's taught people at school in his year so a larger cubing community is good I guess


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 16, 2015)

not a great thread to put this on but there isn't really a better one
I was talking to my mom about cubing, and I was saying how I probably wouldn't ever get to do all 18 events because I don't really want to work on BLD
Then I mentioned that most organizers don't hold 7x7 and FMC unless people really want them, because they take sooooo long
And on second thought, I added "Unless they are Aussie Greene" (not very many people did 7x7 but it was still a thing, and also 2 rounds of 6x6)


----------



## Winter Cuber (Sep 19, 2015)

1st post

My mother supports it, but whenever we visit people she tells me not to cube the whole time. When we get there she shows me off and I completely ignore the "Not the whole time" thing.
My father is pretty indifferent, but he does question when I buy new cubes. I only have 13 and am not allowed to get more until after Christmas.

My Brother, on the other hand, hates me cubing. He tries to get me in trouble for cubing at night, which I don't, gets mad at me for using a freshly lubed cube that makes absolutely no noise while he's in bed, and he tells me that I will never make any friends because I cube too much. He tries to act cool by insulting me about it in front of his friends, even though they are all impressed and think it's cool. He also scrambles my Rubik's Professor whenever I'm not home

My friends all enjoy me cubing. A few of them have learned LBL and one of them cubes during the whole socials class (because it's so boring)


----------



## Randomize (Oct 4, 2015)

My mom doesn't have any qualms about me cubing. She's actually very supportive and is encouraging me to enter competitions (even though I'm still slow). The only problem she has is when I cube while walking, and when I need to focus on something but I'm cubing (like taking care of my baby cousin hahaha). 

My dad is ok with it. He's not really encouraging or discouraging me to cube. He says that as long as I have fun, he's fine with it.


----------



## akshayzave (Oct 4, 2015)

parents think it is stupid a waste of time once you can solve it, i am under 15 secinds but they wont let me get a pyraminx or a new 2 by2 i only have a rubiks brand 2by2. Also i wouldnt even have my weilong if my friendhadnt given me his old one


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 4, 2015)

akshayzave said:


> parents think it is stupid a waste of time once you can solve it, i am under 15 secinds but they wont let me get a pyraminx or a new 2 by2 i only have a rubiks brand 2by2. Also i wouldnt even have my weilong if my friendhadnt given me his old one



suck it up haha, save your own money, at least you have a cube.


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 4, 2015)

akshayzave said:


> parents think it is stupid a waste of time once you can solve it, i am under 15 secinds but they wont let me get a pyraminx or a new 2 by2 i only have a rubiks brand 2by2. Also i wouldnt even have my weilong if my friendhadnt given me his old one



Lol, all of my cubes bar one are second or even third hand 

At least it takes me less time to break them in.


----------



## Nick4nick6 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Help!My parents do not encourage cubing and think its a waste of time.*

Hi Guys,

I really need help because my parents do not encourage speedcubing at all.They think it is a waste of time and it doesn't make me spatially smarter.Do you guys have any ideas on how to convince my parents cubing is a hobby and maybe encourage me a bit.I really wonder what their reaction is when I say that I want to go to a comp?

Nicholas

Skype:nick4nick6


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 5, 2015)

Of course it's a waste of time. It's a hobby. Same as playing video games, watching TV, reading, painting, building models, collecting stamps, gardening, etc. All of these things are a waste of time but we do them because we enjoy them.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 5, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> (...) All of these things are a waste of time (...)



I entirely disagree.


----------



## Nick4nick6 (Nov 5, 2015)

I just have to see if I narrow my time on cubing slightly daily and see my parents' feedback.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 5, 2015)

Why do your parents think its a waste of time?


----------



## Nick4nick6 (Nov 5, 2015)

Because I am nearing high school and I need time to work etc. but cubing is so addicting


----------



## asacuber (Nov 5, 2015)

Probably making a timetable for cubing would help.. set out an allotted time for cubing like 45min or so and/or discuss it out with your parents


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 5, 2015)

Goosly said:


> I entirely disagree.


I think they definitely are a waste of time from some perspectives, but I don't mean it in a bad way. A life without hobbies would be a very boring and miserable life.


----------



## pjk (Nov 5, 2015)

Nick4nick6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I really need help because my parents do not encourage speedcubing at all.They think it is a waste of time and it doesn't make me spatially smarter.Do you guys have any ideas on how to convince my parents cubing is a hobby and maybe encourage me a bit.I really wonder what their reaction is when I say that I want to go to a comp?
> 
> ...


Do you have other hobbies? What do your parents think about them? Maybe ensure them that you will finish your homework and do well in school if you're cubing. Your parents probably have good intentions, but don't realize that it is a worthwhile hobby.



AlphaSheep said:


> Of course it's a waste of time. It's a hobby. Same as playing video games, watching TV, reading, painting, building models, collecting stamps, gardening, etc. All of these things are a waste of time but we do them because we enjoy them.


If you're enjoying it, how is it a waste of time? 

Obviously you have to set priorities, and make sure you aren't cubing so much that it is negatively impacting your life, but otherwise, hobbies are great.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 5, 2015)

pjk said:


> Obviously you have to set priorities, and make sure you aren't cubing so much that it is negatively impacting your life, but otherwise, hobbies are great.



He probably means that it is a waste of time to other people. (i.e. non-cubers)


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2015)

My Dad was not thrilled when I first started cubing, I think he thought it was something that would take away from my school work. He turned into a big supporter of mine when I was able to show him that it did not affect my grades, and that I was getting better at it.

If your parents think that cubing is more distraction than helpful, make sure to tell them that it is the kind of hobby where in high school you can organize competitions at your school, either unofficially or officially if you can get a delegate involved. It looks great on a college application, and I have a line about cubing on my resume, and at a recent interview I did for a new position I was flat out told by the hiring manager that they kept my resume in the keep pile in part _because_ of the line about cubing. Potential employers love cubing, because for them it shows that you know how to problem solve through a difficult problem, and that you are dedicated enough to learn a new task, even a difficult one.

Tl;dr You have to meet your parents halfway. They are concerned that cubing may affect your grades going into high school. Show them that you will manage your time well and still get your school work done, and also tell them that college applications and especially future employers are very often impressed by using cubing as a way to differentiate yourself. That's the kind of stuff parents like to hear, and it also very much happens to be true as well.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 5, 2015)

pjk said:


> If you're enjoying it, how is it a waste of time?



I'm pretty sure what he means is that it it isn't exactly useful, it is just fun to do.


----------



## Goosly (Nov 5, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm pretty sure what he means is that it it isn't exactly useful, it is just fun to do.



Define "useful"?
In my opinion, it's very useful.


----------



## kko14 (Nov 5, 2015)

Of course it is a waste of time in common sense! Just like any Hobby is. There is a video by a guy called "Thooorin" that is called "gaming is a waste of time". Its held pretty general and you can probably use his Ideas for cubing too.

I would think these are some things which are benefitial in both gaming and cubing-sense:
1. Competition helps you to develop self confidence
2. Its a Hobby in witch you use and to some degree train your brain instead of passively consuming
3. If you really get deep into the community you can maybe build up friendships or at least contact to other Cubers
4. Cubing is pretty international so you will probably come into contact with people from different countries
4.1. For all who are no native english-speakers it will defenitely benefit your English skills

There are many more ideas you can find in Thooorins video. But writing down all these would take some days.

I hope i could help you a bit,
Kilian.


----------



## Nick4nick6 (Nov 6, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> My Dad was not thrilled when I first started cubing, I think he thought it was something that would take away from my school work. He turned into a big supporter of mine when I was able to show him that it did not affect my grades, and that I was getting better at it.
> 
> If your parents think that cubing is more distraction than helpful, make sure to tell them that it is the kind of hobby where in high school you can organize competitions at your school, either unofficially or officially if you can get a delegate involved. It looks great on a college application, and I have a line about cubing on my resume, and at a recent interview I did for a new position I was flat out told by the hiring manager that they kept my resume in the keep pile in part _because_ of the line about cubing. Potential employers love cubing, because for them it shows that you know how to problem solve through a difficult problem, and that you are dedicated enough to learn a new task, even a difficult one.
> 
> Tl;dr You have to meet your parents halfway. They are concerned that cubing may affect your grades going into high school. Show them that you will manage your time well and still get your school work done, and also tell them that college applications and especially future employers are very often impressed by using cubing as a way to differentiate yourself. That's the kind of stuff parents like to hear, and it also very much happens to be true as well.


I will look at that video and see what you mean. Balancing time is very essential as I know. Thankyou for the advice.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 6, 2015)

My parents encourge me to cube and bring me to comps, they also occasionally ask me if I beat any pbs and what I average  They do get annoyed when I cube way too much or I cube while they're talking to me though...


----------



## Cubing Cavies (Dec 13, 2016)

hi! im still pretty new to cubing, (my pb is 1 muinet 7 seconds) 

my mother thinks RUBIK'S BRAND is the best even tho is sucks! and she thinks that all cubicle cubes are sucky knock offs! how do i convince her that the cubicle has the BEST cubes?


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2016)

Go on YouTube and find clips of a ton of people saying that Rubik's sucks, and then explain to her that as time has gone on, people have come up with better ways to make cubes for faster solves. If all else fails, steal her credit card and go nuts.


----------



## Cubing Cavies (Dec 13, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Go on YouTube and find clips of a ton of people saying that Rubik's sucks, and then explain to her that as time has gone on, people have come up with better ways to make cubes for faster solves. If all else fails, steal her credit card and go nuts.


 
well, i can't stel her card lol but that is a good idea! (i mean showing her clips not stealing her card lol) thanks!


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cubing Cavies said:


> well, i can't stel her card lol but that is a good idea! (i mean showing her clips not stealing her card lol) thanks!


Yeah. The best way to convince your mom would probably be to prepare an hour-long monologue about the history of cubing for after showing her the clips. Here's how I imagine it going.

You: Alright, so you say Rubik's Brand is the best, yes?
Mom: Y....es?
You: Well, you're objectively wrong. (Talks nonstop for an hour
Mom: Um..... Sure.... whatever you want. But don't come crying to me when your solves start to suck.
You: (Laughs) Ahhh, that's rich.
Mom: You're grounded Ok, so what was that website again? TheCubicle.com?

But I digress.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Dec 13, 2016)

You can borrow a friend's cube and compare.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> You can borrow a friend's cube and compare.


Here, I'll throw you one, Cubing Cavies.


----------



## Cubing Cavies (Dec 13, 2016)

lol i have no friends


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 15, 2016)

Maybe find a cube you don't have, but Rubik's makes, like, say, a 4x4, and tell her you'd like to try it but the Rubik's one is expensive and you don't want to get her to spend all that money for something you're not even sure you'd like, here's a cheaper option.


----------



## Cubing Cavies (Dec 18, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Maybe find a cube you don't have, but Rubik's makes, like, say, a 4x4, and tell her you'd like to try it but the Rubik's one is expensive and you don't want to get her to spend all that money for something you're not even sure you'd like, here's a cheaper option.


good idea!


----------



## CFOP beginner (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey,my mom took my cube,saying that I'm addicted to it.What shall I do


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 18, 2016)

CFOP beginner said:


> Hey,my mom took my cube,saying that I'm addicted to it.What shall I do



She's probably right . What does she want you to focus on? Schoolwork? Probably your best bet is to do that for a few weeks, then ask if you can have your cube back for a little while, and limit how much you play with it.


----------



## CFOP beginner (Dec 19, 2016)

That's what I am planning


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 19, 2016)

Get a cube that isn't rubiks and let her try it.


----------



## Jackrum1220 (May 19, 2017)

Rubik's brand is _very _loud, and eventually, she'll want it to be quieter, and most of the other brands are quiet, so maybe you can persuade her then. (I know this from experience)


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

Hey...I was just taking a lecture from my parents for cubing for 5 hours continously when i came up with this idea that there would be many u who have parents like mine(discuss and share bout it below)......I know its tough....but can we come up with 2000 thing that non-cube-liking-parents say........Go on......Happy cubing


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 10, 2017)

"YOU SHOULD BE STUDYING" - my parents


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 28, 2017)

"LIMIT YOUR CUBING TO 10 MINUTES PER DAY"


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 2, 2018)

I will throw your cubes away if you don't do something else!


----------



## Kshitij Singh (Jan 10, 2018)

All of a sudden, parents started considered cubing as unproductive and told me to put the cubes away. I did what they said, but now I feel empty =(


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 10, 2018)

Megaminx? Your parents probably don't know that that is practically the same in the solving process.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 10, 2018)

Solve virtual cubes online.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 11, 2018)

Well, technically cubing does not produce anything, so your parents are right. I'm sure you'll find something else to fill your time.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 12, 2018)

That's sad.

Are you asking for ideas to persuade them to let you keep cubing?
Perhaps you could research articles about the benefits of cubing (hand-eye coordination, reflexes, finger dexterity, ect.) to persuade them to let you keep cubing? And then you could cut a deal for them to let you cube for only 15 minutes a day? Only after you've done your homework?

I dunno, that's what I would probably do. Or, like One Wheel said, you'll find some other hobby, like suduku, chess, juggling, or card magic. What other interests do you have that could potentially take cubing's place?


----------



## ypermcuber (Feb 28, 2018)

They said no *cubes*, you could still do pyraminx and megaminx.

MWAAAHHAHAA IM EVVILL


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 22, 2018)

I will hide / throw all of your puzzle away!
It's not an exam question.
It's going to take you forever to solve!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 22, 2018)

I’ve been cubing for 7+ years. I just entered my first year of college. So I spent a lot of time cubing at home. 
My mom would call the sound “bone crackling.” And she thought it was ridiculous that I was sanding down my puzzles to make them better (SS Konsta and Florian mod). 
Both of my parents thought that this hobby was a waste of time and money. But I proved them wrong. 
In the summer of 2016 I got a job working at the Beyond Rubik’s Cube exhibition while it was at Discovery Place. So I got paid to solve Rubik’s cubes and talk about them all day. I also got paid to organize a competition. 
At the end of the exhibition I stayed at the museum and became a program educator. Meaning I do science stage shows and work with our rainforest animals. This job actually changed how I viewed what I wanted to do in life. I learned that I loved teaching and interacting with kids in this way. Previously I wanted to go to school to become a mechanical engineer. But now I am at school to become a science educator. 
So in short this hobby that my parents thought were stupid and a waste of time turned into a job that turned into my life path.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 23, 2018)

ducttapecuber said:


> I’ve been cubing for 7+ years. I just entered my first year of college. So I spent a lot of time cubing at home.
> My mom would call the sound “bone crackling.” And she thought it was ridiculous that I was sanding down my puzzles to make them better (SS Konsta and Florian mod).
> Both of my parents thought that this hobby was a waste of time and money. But I proved them wrong.
> In the summer of 2016 I got a job working at the Beyond Rubik’s Cube exhibition while it was at Discovery Place. So I got paid to solve Rubik’s cubes and talk about them all day. I also got paid to organize a competition.
> ...


A rare time when your parents are wrong about something.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 27, 2018)

*playing with the 7X7*
*wow it pops*
*fixing it back*
I will throw your puzzle away!
Me: Why?
You have trouble with your 7X7.
No puzzle, no trouble!

*I have a cube on my desk with ll left to solve*
Parents: Time to sleep!
Me: Lemme finish this first.
Parents: It's going to take you another 10 minutes!

Why cube when you have the time to study?


----------



## lilKriT (Apr 30, 2018)

"You are right, cubing is wasting so much of my time... how is your cooking / cops / kardashians show going?"


----------



## ZaTank (May 8, 2018)

My parents honestly want me to cube rather than play games or something...


----------



## ZaTank (May 8, 2018)

do pillowed cubes

In all seriousness, get fortnite and play it all the time and BAM that's so much more of a waste of time they'll let you go back to cubes


----------



## tnk351 (May 9, 2018)

Need to hide your cubes otherwise you can't concentrate on studying. (exam next monday)


----------



## tnk351 (May 19, 2018)

They say it's a waste of money and time, and you don't get anything if you win.


----------



## 2180161 (May 19, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> They say it's a waste of money and time, and you don't get anything if you win.


I mean they aren't wrong. Doesn't mean you shouldn't go and have fun. Unless of course you don't like fun and meeting new people. Then don't go. Although they sometimes aren't fun. So don't go. But do go. But don't.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 19, 2018)

As ^ said, they arn’t wrong. However comps are a place to go and have loads of fun and have a chance to meet some potential new friends.


----------



## xyzzy (May 19, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> They say it's a waste of money and time, and you don't get anything if you win.


I've won four puzzles out of the comps I've attended though. (Also bragging rights for having briefly held a national record, lol.)

But yeah, it's honestly not really worth it if you're in it to _win_ something, because (i) the prizes are often kind of meh unless it's a very big comp and (ii) you probably won't win anyway. It's mostly an opportunity to socialise rather than to compete; how often do you see other cubers in real life?

If the reason your parents don't want you to attend a competition is because they think cubing is a worthless hobby, then you're Somewhat Screwed, because nothing you say will convince them that letting you meet other people with the same stupid hobby is a good idea. You _could_ try to argue that hobbies are things everyone should have and they shouldn't be judged for that, but good luck arguing with parents.


----------



## Tabe (May 19, 2018)

What you need to do is change their perception of what a "competition" is. Tell them that the main purpose is to gather, socialize, and test yourself, not merely "compete" against others. Tell them it's a very low cost way to provide you with a full day of fun and socializing with other people your age.


----------



## tnk351 (May 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## teboecubes (May 19, 2018)

Tabe said:


> What you need to do is change their perception of what a "competition" is. Tell them that the main purpose is to gather, socialize, and test yourself, not merely "compete" against others. Tell them it's a very low cost way to provide you with a full day of fun and socializing with other people your age.


IMO it’s more of a “convention” than a “competition.”


----------



## Tabe (May 20, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> IMO it’s more of a “convention” than a “competition.”


There ya go. I couldn't think of the word I wanted to use. That's perfect.


----------



## kirtpro (May 21, 2018)

You can show them that you have a real interest in the hobby. Tell them you enjoy it and want to participate in a community with other like-minded peers.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 21, 2018)

Just say ".... I guess I'll just go party with my friends and do drugs like they want me to." 

Cubing shouldn't seem that bad to your parents after that.

[DISCLAIMER: I don't always give the best advice]


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 21, 2018)

^ Nice Disclaimer, and WCA profile pic


----------



## Stuart (Jun 24, 2018)

My parents were fine when I just started, and they were excited because I could solve the cube fast.
But, after a while they realized that I practiced a lot. And they took all my cubes of me.
So I secretly bought another budget cube and I solve it silently in my room.


----------



## Muffin God (Jun 24, 2018)

My family supports it a lot, and they take me to comps, pay for my cubes, etc. They're not interested in learning though, and get annoyed when I cube too much.


----------



## Bronku (Jun 24, 2018)

Some of my friends can solve 3x3 but they aren't interested in this


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 1, 2018)

My dad is supporting of it because, being over 50, he got one when they first came out and competed to get faster than everyone he knew (he got 47 seconds with an oiled 80's Rubik's brand) but nobody else really cares


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 3, 2018)

My whole family is cool with it, my dad just doesn't get why I need so many cubes. "But you said that that cube was the best! Why do you need another one?"
My friends are just like, "Oh, there he goes again," but when I started cubing (3rd grade) I kinda became one of the most popular people in my grade.


----------



## Jude The Dude (Jul 8, 2018)

My dad can solve a cube in a minute, and my mom can't. They always tell me to stop cubing and go outside and juggle a soccer ball. I pretend I can't hear them.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 11, 2018)

In a country that wants to make every person an engineer, I had a hard road first.
Before cubing, I was into playing chess, which also my parents opposed as you cannot make a living out of it unless you become the best, and as an engineer my life will be predictable to them and they can expect a decent salary even if I am ordinary at work.

It was only after 3 years of my speedcubing journey that my parents realised that I am deaf to this advise of dropping the sport of cubing.
Today they stay mum on the topic, and panic a lot when I announce that I will be going to another competition. They also do not like that I spend money on travelling to cubecomps, since I should save money , which I find it impossible to do given my young age, and the millions of things I want to explore.

In short, cubing in India is difficult, most kids quite cubing after 1-2 years, after their parents realise that this kid is getting obsessed with this activity, and the fear that they have, that he will not become an engineer and make engines, lol.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 31, 2018)

My mother and late father both were initially unaware, but then extremely supportive of the hobby, especially so when they saw the 'fruits of the labor' so to speak. Me making, uploading, and building my YouTube channel to a size they thought was respectable was a goal of mine, and their friends emailing them to say "I saw your son on youtube" was a nail in the coffin. My mother viewed it as a 'fun hobby' to keep my brain engaged and to keep me from straying too far away from a good, moral, hard-working path, and my father viewed it as a way of sharpening both motivation and mindset skills that were required for a good engineer. A side effect that they started noticing was that I was using cubing as an 'excuse' to get better at other things. I started cubing before I could drive, and using cubing competitions as an 'excuse' I started learning how to drive early. Things I was previously relatively uninspired/unmotivated to accomplish were becoming a reality as a result of my passion for cubing. This of course was positive to them.

In the end, I believe I would have been a cuber regardless of how they felt about it, but their support did help spur on to trying to be better and better at it, and eventually led to competitions etc. In fact, one of the last things my dad said to me before he passed away 2 months ago was "Chris, I really think that if you approach the rest of your life the way you approached your cubing passions you'll be an extremely successful person."

Whether the reader believes the validity in that or not, it's something I hold dear, and will always fondly remember about the cubing community.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 1, 2018)

ChrisBird said:


> My mother and late father both were initially unaware, but then extremely supportive of the hobby, especially so when they saw the 'fruits of the labor' so to speak. Me making, uploading, and building my YouTube channel to a size they thought was respectable was a goal of mine, and their friends emailing them to say "I saw your son on youtube" was a nail in the coffin. My mother viewed it as a 'fun hobby' to keep my brain engaged and to keep me from straying too far away from a good, moral, hard-working path, and my father viewed it as a way of sharpening both motivation and mindset skills that were required for a good engineer. A side effect that they started noticing was that I was using cubing as an 'excuse' to get better at other things. I started cubing before I could drive, and using cubing competitions as an 'excuse' I started learning how to drive early. Things I was previously relatively uninspired/unmotivated to accomplish were becoming a reality as a result of my passion for cubing. This of course was positive to them.
> 
> In the end, I believe I would have been a cuber regardless of how they felt about it, but their support did help spur on to trying to be better and better at it, and eventually led to competitions etc. In fact, one of the last things my dad said to me before he passed away 2 months ago was "Chris, I really think that if you approach the rest of your life the way you approached your cubing passions you'll be an extremely successful person."
> 
> Whether the reader believes the validity in that or not, it's something I hold dear, and will always fondly remember about the cubing community.



Made me smile . sorry about your father ;(

Also i haven't seen you in a long time


----------



## Harita Parson (Sep 27, 2018)

My parents don't encourage me. And I understand them because sometimes I dive into speedcubing. It stymies my studying.

Now I'm keeping a daily planner for students which really helps me to cope with my home tasks and now I have more off time for my hobby.
If you want to know, I use Tools4Wisdom Planner https://www.amazon.com/Tools4Wisdom-October-2018-2019-Planner/dp/B07DFLX7KQ

It's girly, I know))) But you can read reviews like this one https://onplanners.com/planners/best-academic-planners-college-students and chose some which you like.
Good luck to everybody! 

UPD. Sorry, The link on amazon was broken.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 28, 2018)

I let my son win all the time.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 28, 2018)

My mom is the one who taught me how to solve, back in 1981. She can't solve it now and can't believe she ever could


----------



## Riley M (Sep 28, 2018)

None of my friends know I've been cubing for 2 years, and am pretty deep into it...Although my full name googled has my WCA profile as the third result so it's only a matter of time. As for my family, my entire family supports it and love watching videos of mediocre solves at the few competitions I've attended. I tried to teach everyone in my immediate family, and only my dad could do it after 2 hours of teaching with all of the algorithms in front of him, and that's the most success my family has gotten.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2018)

David Zemdegs said:


> I let my son win all the time.


I can't wait to see how well you do on that day when you finally decide Feliks is old enough that you'll actually go all out against him.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Sep 28, 2018)

To everyone that has troubles with their relatives hating cubing, I truly feel sorry for you.




Seriously it's so annoying tho


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I can't wait to see how well you do on that day when you finally decide Feliks is old enough that you'll actually go all out against him.


Goku > Gohan
Vegeta > Trunks

...just saying


----------



## nms777 (Sep 28, 2018)

My parents got me my first Rubik's cube for Christmas ten years ago cause I had recently played around with my cousin's and was interested in having my own so I could use it freely and have time to figure out how to solve it and that's as much as I expected to do with it at that point. I didn't end up even using my cube for about a week after I got it but then I decided to figure out as much as I could and easily solved the first layer. After a couple days just doing that I felt like looking at the instructions that came with it and learned to solve it within an hour. My first solve without instructions in front of me took about 15 minutes. I showed my mom and she was really impressed and asked if she could try it. She told me she solved one once as a child and wanted to see if she could do it again, which she couldn't. For the next few days my parents and other people were impressed by my 5 minute solves and then as I continued to practice daily people lost interest and seemed to get annoyed by how much time I spent with it and they're getting more and more annoyed all the time. My friends, family, strangers, everyone. That doesn't stop me though. No one understands how important it is for me to practice and get faster. They're just sick of it and were hoping it was just a phase for a while but now I think everyone's realized it's something I'm gonna pursue for the rest of my life and when I cube around them they just roll their eyes and ignore me and let me do my thing while they wish I were doing something they view as more valuable. I just don't care what anyone thinks though. I'm gonna be a multi world record holder some day and never stop improving.


----------



## loikporfit (Jan 24, 2019)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Hi all
> 
> I thought t discuss this, What would ur parent (or family) think of u beeing a speedcuber, i mean do they encorage u on it, or not
> 
> ...



My dad never encouraged me, so I will stop cubing.


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 24, 2019)

My parents aren't opposed, but they want me to study as well. I average 14 after a year so i'm probably never going to stop


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 25, 2019)

Being from an Asian family they think that cubing is useless and just a hobby. It is a hobby but I just have to earn my own money to go to comps and get cubes. My friends tolerate it and I have gotten them into cubing to. One of them stopped and sold a stackmat g4 for 15 dollars.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 25, 2019)

Even after 5+ years, they support me going to competitions and they often ask when the next one is, but other than that they're neutral. They don't mind that I bring a cube with me everywhere I go which is good 
They're always impressed when I make finals in an event though!


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 25, 2019)

My mother thinks cubing has become « invasive » (61 puzzles after 1 year), and, now, when I get bad grades, my puzzles are confiscated…


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 25, 2019)

Julio974 said:


> My mother thinks cubing has become « invasive » (61 puzzles after 1 year), and, now, when I get bad grades, my puzzles are confiscated…


*I’ve only got 15 cubes after one year.....*
Study hard then you become doctor! Famous quote by my grandfather


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 25, 2019)

RamenNoodles said:


> Being from an Asian family they think that cubing is useless and just a hobby. It is a hobby but I just have to earn my own money to go to comps and get cubes. My friends tolerate it and I have gotten them into cubing to. One of them stopped and sold a stackmat g4 for 15 dollars.



Sorry, but what does Asian have to do with cubing? I mean, Max Park, Leo Borromeo, Yusheng Du, Shivam Bansal, SeungBeom Cho, Zibo Xu... etc.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 25, 2019)

My Dad is not that supportive of it but tolerates it and my mom is supportive of it as long as I get schoolwork done. 

My dad is willing to take me to comps as well as my mom.


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Jan 25, 2019)

My mom says I need to “balance my time” and hardly ever take me to comps I don’t think they realize how important cubing is to me


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 25, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Sorry, but what does Asian have to do with cubing? I mean, Max Park, Leo Borromeo, Yusheng Du, Shivam Bansal, SeungBeom Cho, Zibo Xu... etc.


Asain families expect you to be a doctor or some other job that will make you rich. They make you study. Eventually, when you get into high school you have to give up cubing because you do a lot of stuff in high school.


----------



## Tony Acevedo (Jan 26, 2019)

My siblings hate it and so do my parents, I get straight-A's in school but my parents say that if I get a single B in any of my classes I will get my cubes taken away, they never gave me this much pressure when I would be buried in my phone playing video games, but I guess in their eye's it's just another waste of time. Now that I'm sub-20 I'm thinking of going to a comp, but I don't know if my parents would approve.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 26, 2019)

Tony Acevedo said:


> My siblings hate it and so do my parents, I get straight-A's in school but my parents say that if I get a single B in any of my classes I will get my cubes taken away, they never gave me this much pressure when I would be buried in my phone playing video games, but I guess in their eye's it's just another waste of time. Now that I'm sub-20 I'm thinking of going to a comp, but I don't know if my parents would approve.



A tip: Always get your schoolwork and studying done before you touch your cubes. Your parents will be much happier and more willing to support you if you prioritize your schoolwork. You may not be able to practice some days but getting it done early means not having to do it later


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jan 26, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> A tip: Always get your schoolwork and studying done before you touch your cubes. Your parents will be much happier and more willing to support you if you prioritize your schoolwork. You may not be able to practice some days but getting it done early means not having to do it later


Thanks for the tip! That helps a lot. Also my maths teacher hates my cube and is annoying. How do I fix it lol


----------



## Tabe (Jan 26, 2019)

Awesomesaucer said:


> Thanks for the tip! That helps a lot. Also my maths teacher hates my cube and is annoying. How do I fix it lol


Simple. Don't cube in class. It IS annoying in class.


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 26, 2019)

Tell the maths teacher how the cube is a great example for group theory. And also for commutators and conjugation. Offer him that you can give a presentation about that.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 26, 2019)

freshcuber.de said:


> Tell the maths teacher how the cube is a great example for group theory. And also for commutators and conjugation. Offer him that you can give a presentation about that.



And you can get a great FMC lesson out of it personally!


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 26, 2019)

One question:how?


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 27, 2019)

RamenNoodles said:


> One question:how?



I don’t know if you’ve heard of this, but there’s this really cool website where you can type something in and it shows up videos and articles on what you typed in. I’m pretty sure it’s called Google? It’s useful.


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 27, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> I don’t know if you’ve heard of this, but there’s this really cool website where you can type something in and it shows up videos and articles on what you typed in. I’m pretty sure it’s called Google? It’s useful.


what's Google I've onmy heard of yahoo.


----------



## StrudelGod (Jan 27, 2019)

Sa967St said:


> my mom doesn't really care at all about cubing, but she doesn't have anything against it  to her its just another weird thing I'm into
> 
> my dad however wanted to learn to solve the cube after he realized how fun it can be (he enjoys watching the cubers at the competition I go to). He carries a mini key-chain cube around, and he's learning the last layer



Are you kinda like me, jumping around hobbies? I mean speedcubing is the thing I've stuck with longest, but have been into a lot of other things lol


----------



## StrudelGod (Jan 27, 2019)

My mum will basically support anything that isn't spending copious amounts of time focused on my computer, but she still doesn't buy me cubes or anything, I have to work for them, and she isn't about to fly me out to a different state for a comp.


----------



## Robot420 (Jan 27, 2019)

My parents think its cool, my sister just calls me a nerd. My dad likes to stack all my puzzles in a tower.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 28, 2019)

Well, we pretty much are nerds. In the best meaning of the word. I for one am not gonna deny it.


----------



## Robot420 (Jan 28, 2019)

The funny part is, in my class I'm not a nerd for solving, everyone just want me to solve their cube.


----------



## Mia (Feb 21, 2019)

My parents are quite neutral when it comes to my hobbies: as long as I don't do anything illegal that's fine by them. They give me car rides to competitions and offer to pay the registration fee for me. They've also paid for my cubes etc. so I think they're happy that I finally found a hobby that I enjoy. However, I do have a story to tell.

So, a bit of background information: I've been cubing since I was 13, and I'm now 18 and living on my own. My parents are divorced and live in different cities. I lived with my mom who has a new boyfriend, let's call him B. B has some mental issues: he has narcissistic characteristics and he cannot stand if my mom pays more attention to me than to him, even just for ten minutes. If I'm meeting my mom or she gives me a ride somewhere, she always lies to B about where she is going and with whom. If she tells B she is meeting me, they'll have huge fight over why B cannot come with her. (Simply, because_ I _want to spend time with_ my own mother_, not with someone else.) He also wants to be the best in everything, in every way, and he wants to control their whole relationship. (Let's just say that it isn't a healthy relationship: they fight a lot and often it gets physical.) Also, he's one of the type of people that want to _seem_ smart. (Emphasis on the word 'seem'. He doesn't actually try to improve his intellectual capacity for example by learning a new language or whatever. Instead he's trying to memorize the first 100 digits of pi or learns some interesting facts by heart, You know, he seems smart to others but actually he hasn't done anything but just memorized some facts.) B and I do not get along at all. I cannot stand the way he treats me and my mom, so I try to live like he does not exist.

Anyway, when I first solved the Rubik's cube when I was 13, I was ecstatic. I showed my mom the solved cube and said: "Look, I just solved the Rubik's cube". She didn't care that much about it, which made me a bit upset. However, I got hooked on cubing and in a few months I got faster and decided to buy a real speedcube. It was no secret in our household that I could solve a Rubik's cube in 30 seconds, which is rather impressive for non-cubers. So, no wonder I soon start to see our house filled with Rubik's cubes that are not mine--they're B's. B is learning how to solve the Rubik's cube. 

I'm upset but still okay. It's fine. Anyone can learn to solve the Rubik's cube, and I cannot stop him doing that. Besides, speedcubing is still my hobby, and no one can take that away from me. However, B gets faster and soon he can solve the cube in just a few minutes, and eventually in under a minute. My mom is impressed. She's thrilled when B solves the cube. (Flashback to the time when I showed the solved cube to my mom and she couldn't care less... Ouch!) I feel attacked, defeated. I feel like there is nothing in this household that could only be mine, my personal space. My own dimension where I can be who I am, and not having to worry about B getting his hands on: when I got into physics and started reading "_The Brief History of Time_" and Feynman's lectures, a few months later B borrowed the exact same books from a local library. At some point I also wrote a diary where I could write what is going through in my mind and a few months later B is reading my personal diary.

And so, I quit cubing. It didn't feel like a hobby anymore. It felt like a competition for attention from my mom between me and B. And most importantly it didn't feel like my private space anymore.

Now that I'm living on my own I've gotten into cubing again. However, I've forgotten most of my algs for LL and my lookahead is terrible. My times are over 10 seconds worse that what they were two years ago when I stopped cubing. Still, I'm happy I got back. And as far as I know, B doesn't know there are these things called "speedcubing competitions" so there's still something in cubing that is only mine and not his.


----------



## RouxCuber (Feb 24, 2019)

My parents relatively dislike me cubing. They always say "do ya homework. after ya finish that, pls study for tests. stop playing!!" But they sometimes do seem proud when i do well in cubing.


----------



## Cube Tribe (May 18, 2020)

Hey guys, thanks for everyone who supported me in the past  
Cubing was a wonderful experience that I have been addicted to for the past few years, unfortunately, my parents did their best to stop me and I guessed it finally worked for them, I have no cubes anymore and I can't find any way to get my hands on any cube currently...
I gave up on youtube since my last video only made 100 views compared to other videos that usually make 500+
I also gave up on my discord server 300+ members...
I guess I am slowly gonna lose my progress, but on the other hand, my dad seems to support me to do competitive fortnite, he got me the gear, the keyboard, the mouse and all I need to start grinding esports profesionally!
I honestly don't know what to do, since my parents don't allow me to cube anymore. Thank u so much for reading this and bye bye to all cubers 
I might be back one day when I don't need my parents to buy me cubes.


----------



## Gong’s Brand Cube (May 19, 2020)

Hope you do well in life


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

Man parents seem to hate cubing


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

I don't get why your dad likes gaming more than cubing, but I guess people are different. Good luck!


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Yeah that makes no sense...


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 20, 2020)

Do you want to quit cubing or are your parents making you?


----------



## Cubeaddicts 101 (Jul 15, 2020)

_How do your parents deal with you speedcubing? 

At first, my parents completely DESPISED speedcubing in general, they constantly said it was a waste of time. This slowly changed after they saw how much it meant to me and my insistince on improving , I also made sure to clear misconceptions and inform them about the community , history...etc .plus, this is the first hobby that I enjoyed. At first, I had a -not even Rubiks brand - and my parents didn't budge nevertheless of the way I try to convince them. They recognizing me reassembling my knock off 3×3 after every solve bought me a rubicks brand "speed cube " and now a 2×2 and left me cube as much as I want .win-win .They are very supportive but new cubes are out of the picture _


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 15, 2020)

My parents are OK, but I can’t cube too extensively or buy cubes constantly.

Why are new cubes out of the picture though? You could say you would earn the money, it’s just one cube, and it will cost a few dollars.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 15, 2020)

My parents don't really care how many cubes I buy, I guess they figure that it's my money, not theirs.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 15, 2020)

When I first won something at a competition (setting NR single+avg as well, but it was low-hanging fruit then) they were happy for like a couple of hours, and then everything went downhill from there and they were upset I wasn't spending more time "studying". Never mind that I was top 5% of the cohort for that term and a couple more after that.

(I don't need to ask them to buy cubes for me because I have money of my own. Not that I buy cubes frequently anyway; like twice or thrice a year?)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 15, 2020)

I buy all my own cubes, so it will bother them that I spend my money on cubes but not too much. In general their view on cubing fluctuates, and they really like the community but don’t like how much time I spend cubing. They wish I was more involved in a “real” sport. This intensified when I started doing big cubes blindfolded, they saw that as a huge waste of time and got annoyed I wasn’t getting a job instead.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 15, 2020)

My parents were very skeptical at first, and they had good reasons to be. Before cubing, I rarely stuck with a hobby for more than six months (back then my hobbies included lego animations, making stuff on Scratch, as well as random other stuff). My parents thought that I wouldn't really stick with it, so when I asked if we could go to a competition in late 2018, they said no. After that though, I continued to cube and I think they realized that this was something I really liked doing. So last year in August we went to my first competition which helped show my parents how amazing the community is. Nowadays they are pretty okay with me cubing as long as I don't use the computer for too long. I use my own money to buy cubes and usually just let them know first.





My older sister, on the other hand, hates the sound of cubes for some reason.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 15, 2020)

My mom taught me to solve, so...


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 15, 2020)

Same as @PetrusQuber


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jul 15, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> My parents were very skeptical at first, and they had good reasons to be. Before cubing, I rarely stuck with a hobby for more than six months (back then my hobbies included lego animations, making stuff on Scratch, as well as random other stuff). My parents thought that I wouldn't really stick with it, so when I asked if we could go to a competition in late 2018, they said no. After that though, I continued to cube and I think they realized that this was something I really liked doing. So last year in August we went to my first competition which helped show my parents how amazing the community is. Nowadays they are pretty okay with me cubing as long as I don't use the computer for too long. I use my own money to buy cubes and usually just let them know first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally me
Clicking on this thread I was saying "OK if it's a "rant about how much your parents suck" thread I'm going to regret ever looking at this" but thankfully we have shown that we are mature people of society that don't think our parents were hired by Satan to make our lives miserable so kudos to Speedsolving.com


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jul 16, 2020)

Honestly, my parents were all for it the whole way. My mom definitely didn't understand why I wanted so many cubes ("dont you have a 3x3 already??") but she definitely was happy about it as long as I used my own money for cubes, and had fun at competitions with friends.

My dad actually loves it. Always coming to competitions with me, always amazed by blindfolded, one-handed, and 2x2 solving, and overall just being the happiest spectator in the room. If he didn't work so much, he said he would love to learn to solve cubes like I can.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 16, 2020)

at first my parents were kind of against me cubing since I did it so much and it was downstairs on a desktop so the clacking of the cubes were annoying to them (plus, I did roughly 250 solves a day). Then I had one phase where I played a lot of video games, and my parents actually wanted me to cube. For a while I honestly didn't, because I didn't want to accept that my times would be slower since I was out of practice. Eventually I got back into it, and now they don't really mind at all, probably partly now because I can tie myself upstairs on a laptop away from the rest of the family so it wouldn't get annoying. They still don't really understand me buying cubes with my money unless they're surely going to be my main, which is why I just use my gift cards from online comps to buy cubes


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jul 16, 2020)

My parents literally hate me cubing so much that I have to hide all my cubes from them so they don't throw them in the trash and I have to do very very very very very very very good in school for me to still pay double the price of the cube. I think that I just need to be sub 10 for them to encourage it but based on how much time I have I don't think that's any time soon


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jul 16, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> My parents literally hate me cubing so much that I have to hide all my cubes from them so they don't throw them in the trash and I have to do very very very very very very very good in school for me to still pay double the price of the cube. I think that I just need to be sub 10 for them to encourage it but based on how much time I have I don't think that's any time soon


That totally happened


----------



## semiprime799 (Jul 16, 2020)

My parents were OK with it. The only thing that ended up being a problem (still is) is I had a *really* loud cube (D-FantiX Cyclone Boys 3x3) to start. Every time I'd cube around my parents they'd ask me to stop because it was so loud and annoying.
Now I have a nice main that's not so noisy.

I didn't ever really have the problems some cubers seem to have with buying cubes, because all the cubes I own I've bought with my own money.


----------



## qwr (Jul 16, 2020)

When I started I had a few low quality cubes that my parents bought for me. They were okay with it because I only one or two of each "kind" (3x3, 2x2, 4x4, pyraminx, square-1). (See them here https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...ntification-thread.17946/page-83#post-1372312)

Fast forward about 8 years, now that I had some money from an internship and a credit card I bought a whole bunch of cubes and kept buying. Some friends in college cubed and we could talk about different cubes which was a lot of fun. My parents say I have too many cubes, which is untrue because you can never have too many cubes, but I do have a puzzle purchasing addiction. I recently just ordered another nine cubes (zcube is having a large sale )


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 16, 2020)

qwr said:


> When I started I had a few low quality cubes that my parents bought for me. They were okay with it because I only one or two of each "kind" (3x3, 2x2, 4x4, pyraminx, square-1). (See them here https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...be-puzzle-identification-thread.17946/page-83)
> 
> Fast forward about 8 years, now that I had some money from an internship and a credit card I bought a whole bunch of cubes and kept buying. Some friends in college cubed and we could talk about different cubes which was a lot of fun. My parents say I have too many cubes, which is untrue because you can never have too many cubes, but I do have a puzzle purchasing addiction. I recently just ordered another nine cubes (zcube is having a large sale )



I have bought a lot of cubes as well and feel like it is too much sometimes, but I feel like the main thing is that it doesn’t matter that much if it will improve my times or that it’s new, but I (and I assume most of us) truly enjoy getting and using new cubes.


----------



## qwr (Jul 16, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I have bought a lot of cubes as well and feel like it is too much sometimes, but I feel like the main thing is that it doesn’t matter that much if it will improve my times or that it’s new, but I (and I assume most of us) truly enjoy getting and using new cubes.



I have a bunch of budget cubes (sail, mf3rs, little magic, warrior w, meilong) and a few more magnetic cubes ( rs3m, cubicle labs little magic, pro shop gts2) and all of them really do have their own characteristics. And recently I've been into buying old cubes likes Alpha and Dayan to experience the cubes I never had back in the day. Often you can find old cubes on clearance on some sites.


----------



## chocool6 (Jul 16, 2020)

qwr said:


> When I started I had a few low quality cubes that my parents bought for me. They were okay with it because I only one or two of each "kind" (3x3, 2x2, 4x4, pyraminx, square-1). (See them here https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...be-puzzle-identification-thread.17946/page-83)
> 
> Fast forward about 8 years, now that I had some money from an internship and a credit card I bought a whole bunch of cubes and kept buying. Some friends in college cubed and we could talk about different cubes which was a lot of fun. My parents say I have too many cubes, which is untrue because you can never have too many cubes, but I do have a puzzle purchasing addiction. I recently just ordered another nine cubes (zcube is having a large sale )


You already have an (X cube that you want to replace because its bad)! You don't need another

That's why I always get expensive cubes.


----------



## Cubeaddicts 101 (Jul 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> My parents are OK, but I can’t cube too extensively or buy cubes constantly.
> 
> Why are new cubes out of the picture though? You could say you would earn the money, it’s just one cube, and it will cost a few dollars.


Partially, it's because you can only buy them online and there are shipping charges and keep in mind they were trying to stop me.Yeah ofc I'd buy them myself but. Oh well


----------



## Cubeaddicts 101 (Jul 16, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> When I first won something at a competition (setting NR single+avg as well, but it was low-hanging fruit then) they were happy for like a couple of hours, and then everything went downhill from there and they were upset I wasn't spending more time "studying". Never mind that I was top 5% of the cohort for that term and a couple more after that.
> 
> (I don't need to ask them to buy cubes for me because I have money of my own. Not that I buy cubes frequently anyway; like twice or thrice a year?)


It's amazing you could balance your time. I think they like the idea or they wouldn't have been happy for you, let alone leave you cube. Well, at least they don't ban you


----------



## qwr (Jul 16, 2020)

I think my parents had a mentality of "why do it if you're not good at it". That applies to anything: why bother drawing or playing tennis or doing anything for fun, and also no one started off an expert...


----------



## N's-cvt (Jul 16, 2020)

At first my parents hated the whole cubing thing because I would get carpel tunnel, it was a waste of time (I did spend a lot of time cubing when I started out as it was fun to do and think about), and it was loud and annoying. As the years went on though they became less against it and helped drive me to competitions in my state, I got and main the Dayan Tengyuns to beat the noise factor and I do cube less so nowadays their totally good with me and cubing.


----------



## qwr (Jul 17, 2020)

I never understood the noise factor unless your house only has 2 rooms or something. if you have a phone or laptop you can solve.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 17, 2020)

I mean my parents didn't really care when I bought cubes; they're just annoyed because I'm at home and I cube a lot, some of which I bang my cube down in frustration and they come in looking real pissed lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 17, 2020)

qwr said:


> I never understood the noise factor unless your house only has 2 rooms or something. if you have a phone or laptop you can solve.


Like if they can hear you in another room, cubing away, at that point it’s their problem and they just illogically hate that specific noise. There are, like, flushing toilets, dishwashers, and passing cars making more noise than a cube all the time.


----------



## Alexuty (Jul 17, 2020)

Both my parents encourage me, and my dad even learned beginners method while borrowing my little magic! I ended up setting up and gifting him that cube for him for fathers day, and he solves it from time to time (even keeping track of his scores! I think he'll be sub minute soon with practice ) I'm grateful to have parents which encourage and even take part in the hobbies i enjoy, even if they are somewhat pushy to get me outdoors (my time to shine will come soon, dad!)


----------



## MohamadAA (Jul 17, 2020)

None of my family encourage me but they don't go against me. Sometimes when we are sitting together and I am cubing my parents shout at me to put the cube away. Before COVID-19 my parents would shout at me saying stop turning the cube and go study but now I can do whatever I want. Thx COVID-19


----------



## pi³ (Jul 18, 2020)

They don't really care, but I try to buy as few cubes as possible.


----------



## Caleb Kelly (Jul 18, 2020)

They're fine with it and encourage me to get better


----------



## IwasHere (Jul 19, 2020)

I guess I am very lucky with my parents. They let me cube everytime I want, when I have my school work done. They support me and actually see it as a real "sport" and are happy that i have something that is so fun to me. I am currently even teaching my dad how to solve a 3x3.


----------



## MusaidTheCuber1902 (Jul 25, 2021)

suhas2112 said:


> My parents don't even know I can solve a cube in less than 30 seconds... They want me to stop cubing as they think that it distracts me too much from my studies... They also want me to stop as they think that I may get arthritis(spell check) from cubing too much!! LOL!!


Same here ! my non cuber fu(k1ng brother, mother, dad. No one except my grandfather and cousin. My grandfather thinks I can do a lot better. He got me a rs on my birthday and now its turn for the 11 m pro. xD I hate being with my family even though i'm only 13. They didn't let me go a cube comp just 300 m far from home ;_;


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 26, 2021)

MusaidTheCuber1902 said:


> Same here ! my non cuber fu(k1ng brother, mother, dad. No one except my grandfather and cousin. My grandfather thinks I can do a lot better. He got me a rs on my birthday and now its turn for the 11 m pro. xD I hate being with my family even though i'm only 13. They didn't let me go a cube comp just 300 m far from home ;_;


By the way, you’re replying to a 12 year old post
Sad to hear, but oh well


----------



## Waffles (Jul 26, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> By the way, you’re replying to a 12 year old post
> Sad to hear, but oh well


Is that a new forum record?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 26, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Is that a new forum record?


Quite possibly lol. Someone’s probably bumped one of the old intro threads though
Edit: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/introduce.5858/ it’s tempting. It’s like the last person to post knew this would happen some day


----------



## voidrx (Jul 26, 2021)

suhas2112 said:


> My parents don't even know I can solve a cube in less than 30 seconds... They want me to stop cubing as they think that it distracts me too much from my studies... They also want me to stop as they think that I may get arthritis(spell check) from cubing too much!! LOL!!


Pretty sure Lucas Etter got some form of arthritis in his fingers cuz of cubing.


----------



## MeSub20 (Jul 26, 2021)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Hi all
> 
> I thought t discuss this, What would ur parent (or family) think of u beeing a speedcuber, i mean do they encorage u on it, or not
> 
> ...


My family doesn't really care about my cubing. Just another one of my weird hobbies to them


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 26, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> Pretty sure Lucas Etter got some form of arthritis in his fingers cuz of cubing.


He had to stop cubing because of it, not that he got the condition because of cubing. (At least, that's my understanding.)

That said, RSI is a real thing. If you suddenly feel any sort of unusual discomfort in your hands after cubing, _stop cubing_. See a doctor if the discomfort persists.



MusaidTheCuber1902 said:


> I hate being with my family even though i'm only 13.


Your family is what's giving you a roof over your head. I imagine they have your best interests at heart.

(Ah, sorry, I'm pulling out the same phrases my parents used to guilt-trip me.)


----------



## gruuby (Jul 26, 2021)

My parents are pretty supportive and I managed to get my mom to learn how to do a 3x3. At one of my competitions, she spent the whole time at a table in the back trying to learn and ended up ignoring a 3BLD WR single (Jeff Park 17.33) lol. That's always a fun story to tell.


----------



## LBr (Jul 27, 2021)

Rouxvolutionist said:


> Pretty sure Lucas Etter got some form of arthritis in his fingers cuz of cubing.


it probably didn't show up because of it, but cubing after probably exacerbated it


----------



## LBr (Jul 27, 2021)

Nuuk cuber said:


> My parents are pretty supportive and I managed to get my mom to learn how to do a 3x3. At one of my competitions, she spent the whole time at a table in the back trying to learn and ended up ignoring a 3BLD WR single (Jeff Park 17.33) lol. That's always a fun story to tell.


My mum can solve a 4x4 (is learning the parity cases), and in general is pretty supportive. My dad doesn't really get involved but might be pleased if I broke a pb


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 27, 2021)

My family is generally supportive without getting too involved. My mum and dad are more than happy to take me to a competition provided it isn’t ages away (they are especially excited for comps if my mate is going too so the parents can just chat the whole time). None of my family can actually solve a cube but they understand the main concepts.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 27, 2021)

Let's just say that my mom doesn't care about cubing but my dad buys puzzles for me. Thanks dad.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 12, 2022)

Hey there, my whole family does not cube except for me. They hate cubing. they complain that i waste too much time and money on cubing and they think that cause cubing wont help me in my future career. Does this happen to y’all? How do I come up with reasons to convince them that cubing is good for me? 
My dad even said that i might get RSI repeated strain injury from cubing. I only spend about 3-4 hours a day on cubing, since now its the holidays for me.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 12, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hey there, my whole family does not cube except for me. They hate cubing. they complain that i waste too much time and money on cubing and they think that cause cubing wont help me in my future career. Does this happen to y’all? How do I come up with reasons to convince them that cubing is good for me?
> My dad even said that i might get RSI repeated strain injury from cubing. I only spend about 3-4 hours a day on cubing, since now its the holidays for me.


Well, how is cubing good for you? Maybe start with listing some of those reasons.


----------



## Timona (Jun 12, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hey there, my whole family does not cube except for me. They hate cubing. they complain that i waste too much time and money on cubing and they think that cause cubing wont help me in my future career. Does this happen to y’all? How do I come up with reasons to convince them that cubing is good for me?
> My dad even said that i might get RSI repeated strain injury from cubing. I only spend about 3-4 hours a day on cubing, since now its the holidays for me.


it's a fun hobby, but that wont cut it. My mum said the exact same thing to me that I cube too much. In this my country, if you can't make money with what your doing, then it's pointless. Having fun is a no-go. It sucks.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Jun 12, 2022)

Yes, my problem is similar to yours. My family only bought me a qiyi warrior cube and they say another cube won't be faster than the one I have. Also, every time they see me cubing, they tell me to stop and do something else useful (even though I am in my room), and they say that this would never help me in my life. I don't know what's really bothering them!


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 12, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hey there, my whole family does not cube except for me. They hate cubing. they complain that i waste too much time and money on cubing and they think that cause cubing wont help me in my future career. Does this happen to y’all? How do I come up with reasons to convince them that cubing is good for me?
> My dad even said that i might get RSI repeated strain injury from cubing. I only spend about 3-4 hours a day on cubing, since now its the holidays for me.


Do you play video - games? If you do you could argue that it's better than that. Some other thing include improving your muscle memory and just normal memory I guess.


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 12, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Yes, my problem is similar to yours. My family only bought me a qiyi warrior cube and they say another cube won't be faster than the one I have. Also, every time they see me cubing, they tell me to stop and do something else useful (even though I am in my room), and they say that this would never help me in my life. I don't know what's really bothering them!


My parents are the complete opposite! I spend a decent bit of time playing video - games every week and they say that cubing is a far better hobby than games and actually encourage me to cube more lol. I only cube for max an hour a day, some days I don't even cube at all.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 12, 2022)

1. Better than video games
2. Always (hopefully) learning new techniques
3. The community!
4. It's a hobby (again, hopefully not a career or something), so it should be fun, and it will not be your entire life.

My parents don't mind me cubing too much, but these are some things I thought of.

Edit: I think we should have more than 2 options, maybe an "on the fence", and "ok with it", and "slightly bothered by it" could be added?


----------



## lawofthecube (Jun 12, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hey there, my whole family does not cube except for me. They hate cubing. they complain that i waste too much time and money on cubing and they think that cause cubing wont help me in my future career. Does this happen to y’all? How do I come up with reasons to convince them that cubing is good for me?
> My dad even said that i might get RSI repeated strain injury from cubing. I only spend about 3-4 hours a day on cubing, since now its the holidays for me.



Does your family like anything you do or just hate cubing...lol

I ask cause maybe your happy when you cube and sometimes family can compete with other family members happiness and disguse it as concern!?


----------



## Multicubing (Jun 12, 2022)

My family doesn't mind me cubing at all, but they do get tired of the cubing noise after a while. Hence this video, lol.


----------



## Multicubing (Jun 12, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Edit: I think we should have more than 2 options, maybe an "on the fence", and "ok with it", and "slightly bothered by it" could be added?


I was thinking the same.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 13, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> and they think that cause cubing wont help me in my future career





Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> stop and do something else useful


Good Lord, why can't parents just let their kids have fun. Does it matter that it doesn't help them in the future (I would argue it does help them in the future, e.g: Dexterity, memory)?

Kid: *cubing*
Parent: Go do something useful for once, cubing won't help you in the future.
Also Parent: Time on phone a day > time with child a day (google it).
Kid: *Sad noises because of rejection*
Also also parent: I wonder why my kid is depressed.


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 13, 2022)

lawofthecube said:


> Does your family like anything you do or just hate cubing...lol
> 
> I ask cause maybe your happy when you cube and sometimes family can compete with other family members happiness and disguse it as concern!?


they just hate cubing.


Tecknet said:


> Do you play video - games? If you do you could argue that it's better than that. Some other thing include improving your muscle memory and just normal memory I guess.


Nope I don’t play video games. I have screen time limits every day


Tecknet said:


> My parents are the complete opposite! I spend a decent bit of time playing video - games every week and they say that cubing is a far better hobby than games and actually incourage me to cube more lol. I only cube for max an hour a day, some days I don't even cube at all.


Lucky for you


IsThatA4x4 said:


> 1. Better than video games
> 2. Always (hopefully) learning new techniques
> 3. The community!
> 4. It's a hobby (again, hopefully not a career or something), so it should be fun, and it will not be your entire life.
> ...


I have tried all these reasons, it doesn’t work

furthermore, they use cubing as an excuse to scold me.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

Typical Asian Parents

just tell them that grades are not the most important thing in 90 years of your life

and you can run away from home


----------



## Hazel (Jun 13, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> Hey there, my whole family does not cube except for me. They hate cubing. they complain that i waste too much time and money on cubing and they think that cause cubing wont help me in my future career. Does this happen to y’all? How do I come up with reasons to convince them that cubing is good for me?
> My dad even said that i might get RSI repeated strain injury from cubing. I only spend about 3-4 hours a day on cubing, since now its the holidays for me.


Cubing is a cool skill, and I've even heard of people getting jobs in part because the interviewer was impressed by their solving ability. But overall, it's not a "life skill" or something that will kickstart a career—but it doesn't need to be. The point of hobbies is to be an enjoyable pastime, they don't have to be particularly useful to be fulfilling and worthwhile. Do your parents expect you to spend all your free time building businesses, looking into careers, or otherwise earning money? Your profile says you're 12 years old, so your parents having the expectation that you shouldn't spend your free time having fun—as a kid should do—is ridiculous. As long as you aren't cubing so much that your grades and/or social life suffer as a result, and you use your own money on cubes, there's no harm.

You don't need to have good reasons to cube. It's fun, and it's a hell of a lot better than some other things you could be spending your time doing—like selling drugs or getting involved in gangs—and I think your parents should be proud that your #1 hobby is something that expands your brain and keeps you away from the screen. I doubt anything I've said here will convince them, but I hope that at least you understand that they're being absurd.

(As for the RSI point, that isn't something that commonly happens to cubers, even those who solve much more frequently than you. It happens to some people, but as long as you take breaks when your hands get sore and don't push yourself, you'll be fine.)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

Maybe teaching them 2x2 might help


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

My mom always thinks that cubing is a waste of time and "It won't even help you in the future, so why even waste your time on it now?" So I don't get to buy new cubes (I won't be able to anyway, at least not now), especially better cubes than the ones I have now, or new events. Whenever I suggest buying some new cubes to my parents, they'll say, "You already have so many cubes, why do you even need any more? Seems like a waste of money to me."


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 13, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> My mom always thinks that cubing is a waste of time and "It won't even help you in the future, so why even waste your time on it now?" So I don't get to buy new cubes (I won't be able to anyway, at least not now), especially better cubes than the ones I have now, or new events. Whenever I suggest buying some new cubes to my parents, they'll say, "You already have so many cubes, why do you even need any more? Seems like a waste of money to me."


Same!!! ITs so frustrating.


Hazel said:


> Cubing is a cool skill, and I've even heard of people getting jobs in part because the interviewer was impressed by their solving ability. But overall, it's not a "life skill" or something that will kickstart a career—but it doesn't need to be. The point of hobbies is to be an enjoyable pastime, they don't have to be particularly useful to be fulfilling and worthwhile. Do your parents expect you to spend all your free time building businesses, looking into careers, or otherwise earning money? Your profile says you're 12 years old, so your parents having the expectation that you shouldn't spend your free time having fun—as a kid should do—is ridiculous. As long as you aren't cubing so much that your grades and/or social life suffer as a result, and you use your own money on cubes, there's no harm.
> 
> You don't need to have good reasons to cube. It's fun, and it's a hell of a lot better than some other things you could be spending your time doing—like selling drugs or getting involved in gangs—and I think your parents should be proud that your #1 hobby is something that expands your brain and keeps you away from the screen. I doubt anything I've said here will convince them, but I hope that at least you understand that they're being absurd.
> 
> (As for the RSI point, that isn't something that commonly happens to cubers, even those who solve much more frequently than you. It happens to some people, but as long as you take breaks when your hands get sore and don't push yourself, you'll be fine.)


thanks for the idea! Will try.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

Hobbies don't need to help you later in life, they are there for you to have fun


----------



## WilsonFang (Jun 13, 2022)

My key advice is DO NOT try to argue or reason with your parents. It simply won't work. It's probably better to just keep doing what u think is the right thing to do, and live a good life. As time flies if your parents see that u are doing well (getting good grades, making reliable friends etc.), their attitudes would change automatically.


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 13, 2022)

Cubing is a useless skill but so is 90% of what you learn at school.

The most important thing one can get from school are meta skills. And those you can also get from cubing.
- you learn that a seemingly complex and difficult thing can be learned
- you learn how to divide a complex, incomprehensible challenge into smaller steps, each of which can be solved separately
- you can get experience on what practice techniques work. Cubing is really great for that because of a very short feedback cycle


----------



## Tecknet (Jun 13, 2022)

Hazel said:


> Cubing is a cool skill, and I've even heard of people getting jobs in part because the interviewer was impressed by their solving ability. But overall, it's not a "life skill" or something that will kickstart a career—but it doesn't need to be. The point of hobbies is to be an enjoyable pastime, they don't have to be particularly useful to be fulfilling and worthwhile. Do your parents expect you to spend all your free time building businesses, looking into careers, or otherwise earning money? Your profile says you're 12 years old, so your parents having the expectation that you shouldn't spend your free time having fun—as a kid should do—is ridiculous. As long as you aren't cubing so much that your grades and/or social life suffer as a result, and you use your own money on cubes, there's no harm.
> 
> You don't need to have good reasons to cube. It's fun, and it's a hell of a lot better than some other things you could be spending your time doing—like selling drugs or getting involved in gangs—and I think your parents should be proud that your #1 hobby is something that expands your brain and keeps you away from the screen. I doubt anything I've said here will convince them, but I hope that at least you understand that they're being absurd.
> 
> (As for the RSI point, that isn't something that commonly happens to cubers, even those who solve much more frequently than you. It happens to some people, but as long as you take breaks when your hands get sore and don't push yourself, you'll be fine.)


Yes RSI is wayy more common with gamers and atheletes, cubing doesn't really require much physical exertion, I say that but I can't solve a Megaminx 5 times without getting tired


----------



## lawofthecube (Jun 13, 2022)

Perhaps just accept their jealous of you no matter what you do...


----------

